# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه قلم‌چی ویژه کنکور 1402 اومد! (شاهکار کاظم ببینید حتما)

## mahdi_artur

*این نسخه اولیه برنامه کانون برای کنکور 1402 : (نیم سال اول و دوم در یک فایل)*
*دانلود کنید حتما:
**کلیک کنید*توضیحات قبلی:
*کاظم قلم چی: رونمایی ازبرنامه‌ی راهبردی کانون برای دوازدهمی ها*

رونمایی از برنامه ی راهبردی  کانون برای دوازدهمی ها
به علت تغییرات مهم در کنکور، امسال اهمیت  برنامه بیشتر  از  سال‌های گذشته  است .
در زمان‌های تغییرات، نقش و اهمیت برنامه بیش از زمان‌های عادی است.

ویژگی های برنامه ی کانون : 
هم برای مدرسه و هم برای آمادگی در دو کنکور ماه‌های دی و تیر، هم برای دانش آموزان و هم برای فارغ التحصیلان، 
یک برنامه است، اما برای سلیقه‌ها‌ی متفاوت،  امکان‌های جداگانه دارد. 
یک برنامه است، اما برای دانش آموزان سخت کوش تر و پرکارتر امکان‌های خاص دارد. 

 برنامه‌ی امسال کانون برای دوازدهم و برای پایه 
 برای دوازدهم یک برنامه‌ی اصلی و یک برنامه‌ی موازی داریم:
 برنامه‌ی اصلی اجباری است، برنامه‌ی موازی را هم می‌توانید انتخاب کنید.
 برای پایه نیز دو برنامه‌ی موازی داریم: 
 درس های  دهم و یازدهم به صورت موازی و انتخابی در برنامه وجود دارد .
 شما تصمیم می گیرید که یکی یا هر دو را آزمون بدهید  . 

درس های دوازدهم را چگونه بخوانیم ؟ 
پاسخ : کانون برای دوازدهم یک برنامه‌ی اصلی و یک برنامه‌ی موازی دارد .
 طبق برنامه‌ی کانون در ترم اول درس های ترم اول را امتحان می‌دهید .
این برنامه‌ی اصلی برای ترم اول است؛ یعنی از مهر تا قبل از امتحانات دی، درس های ترم اول بخش اصلی برنامه‌ی شماست، اما یک برنامه‌ی موازی هم از درس های ترم دوم داریم . 
فارغ التحصیلان ( و دانش آموزانی که قبلا ترم اول را در تابستان پیش خوانی کرده اند) می توانند به سؤال های ترم دوم هم پاسخ بدهند.

  توصیه ی ما این است هم دانش آموزان و هم فارغ التحصیلان تمرکز خود را در ترم اول، روی درس های ترم اول بگذارید . اما تصمیم با خود شماست . 


حجم برنامه باید متعادل باشد: 
اگر حجم برنامه تان را زیاد کنید، مطالعه تان سطحی و کم فایده خواهد شد.
 پس تمرکز را روی ترم اول بگذارید و به سؤال های ترم دوم پاسخ ندهید .
 البته  اگر فارغ التحصیل هستید، می توانید  با اتکا به آموخته‌های قبلی تان و کمی تست زدن و بازیابی به سؤال های موازی از ترم دوم هم جواب بدهید .
 یادتان باشد که سرعت بیشتر و حجم بیشتر به معنی راندمان بیشتر و کیفیت و نتیجه‌ی بهتر نیست . 
امسال در برنامه‌ی کانون باید بین دو گزینه انتخاب کنید و مهارت های فراشناختی خود را کامل تر کنید و تصمیم بگیرید که از دو گزینه که هر دو در اختیار شماست، کدام یک برای شما مناسب تر است.

با برنامه‌ی کانون،  دانش آموزان آشفته نمی شوند: 
وقتی شما یک حجم کم از ترم اول را با دقت مطالعه می کنید و تست می زنید، اولا با برنامه ی مدرسه هماهنگ هستید و آشفته نمی‌شوید، ثانیا مسلط تر می‌شوید. 
 اگر مدرسه‌ی شما یک مدرسه‌ی چهارفصل است ( تیزهوشان یا مدارس خاص) و از برنامه‌ی آزمون جلوتر است، کمی نگاه به گذشته خواهید داشت و از درس های قبلی آزمون می دهید.

یاد آوری یک مثال  تاریخی: چرا در کنکور آزاد قدیم سومی‌ها قبول می‌شدند ؟
سال ها پیش  در کنکور دانشگاه آزاد سال سومی‌ها می توانستند شرکت کنند.
آن ها در کنکور آزاد فقط به سؤال های سال سوم جواب می دادند، به همین دلیل برای هر سؤال وقت بیشتری داشتند، در نتیجه به تعداد سؤال های کم‌تر پاسخ‌های درست می‌دادند و بسیاری از سال سومی‌ها در همان سال در کنکور قبول می‌شدند.
امسال هم اگر دانش آموزان دوازدهمی در کنکور دی ماه فقط به سؤال های ترم اول پاسخ دهند و به سؤال های ترم دوم جواب ندهند، در زمان بیشتر به تعداد سؤال های کم‌تر جواب خواهند داد و نتیجه‌ی بهتر خواهند گرفت.

درس های پایه در برنامه ی راهبردی چگونه است ؟
 امسال همه‌ی درس های دهم و یازدهم به صورت موازی و انتخابی ( به صورت زوج کتاب ) در برنامه‌ی آزمون قرار گرفته اند .
 شما می توانید در هر درس،  پایه‌ی دهم یا پایه‌ی یازدهم و یا هر دو را انتخاب کنید. 
توصیه‌ی ما به همه‌ی دانش آموزان به ویژه به شما که در تابستان هم در برنامه‌ی آزمون های کانون شرکت داشته اید، این است: 
در هر درس،  یک پایه را مطالعه کنید، اما در آزمون به سؤال های هر دو پایه پاسخ دهید .
 روی یک پایه تمرکز کنید و  تست زیادبزنید، اما پایه دوم را با اتکا به معلومات قبلی تان پاسخ دهید.

آزمون های جامع در پایان ترم 
در پایان ترم سه آزمون جامع خواهیم داشت.
 تصور ما این است که همه یا تقریبا همه‌ی دانش آموزان، در کنکور دی ماه و هم چنین در کنکور تیرماه شرکت خواهند داشت و ما برای آماده شدن شما در هر دو کنکور اصلی، یک برنامه‌ی منطقی و هماهنگ با مدرسه با راندمان بالا و قدرت انتخاب شما و افزایش مهارت‌های فراشناختی و افزایش قدرت تصمیم گیری شما آماده کرده ایم.

برنامه‌ی راهبردی در ترم دوم و دوران طلایی نوروز:
برنامه‌ی راهبردی کانون برای ترم دوم تفاوت های مهمی با ترم اول دارد.
 از جمله این که در ترم دوم،  دوران طلایی نوروز را هم خواهیم داشت . 
در دوران طلایی نوروز،  برنامه ی کانون دقیقا مشابه سال های گذشته خواهد بود؛ زوج های موازی دوازدهم و پایه وجود خواهد داشت، اما تاکیدات متفاوت از ترم اول خواهد بود.
 برنامه‌ی ترم دوم را در جلسه های بعدی توضیح خواهیم داد. 

در مورد برنامه‌ی راهبردی بیشتر فکر کنید و با دوستانتان هم گفت وگو کنید: 
هم اکنون خوب است روی برنامه ی راهبردی کانون برای ترم اول تمرکز کنید و در باره‌ی منطق برنامه با دوستان و پشتیبان و معلمان و اولیای خود گفت و گو کنید.
 امسال اهمیت یک برنامه‌ی خوب بیش از هر سال دیگری می‌باشد .

چیزی که حتی از برنامه هم مهم تر است !؟
یک برنامه‌ی منطقی و منظم به ذهن شما آرامش می دهد و راندمان شما را افزایش خواهد داد.
 البته یادتان باشد که حتی یک برنامه‌ی خیلی خوب هم جای زحمت و تلاش شما را نمی گیرد. سخت کوشی حتی از برنامه هم مهم تر است .
 سخت کوش و موفق و پیروز باشید !
                                                                نویسنده: کاظم قلم چی!

----------


## mahdi_artur

تحلیل و تفسیر:

شماره 1:
آقای قلمچی دانش آموزان سخت کوش و پرکار تر میتونن برای یک آزمون همزمان هم دهم بخوانند هم یازدهم هم نیم سال اول دوازدهم و هم نیم سال دوم دوازدهم؟! از هر 1000 دانش آموزی که میاد موسسه شما ثبت نام میکنه حداقل 900 نفرشون همین برنامه عادی رو هم ازش جا میمونن و با شروع نیم سال دوم (معمولا بهمن ماه به بعد) دانش آموز میاد میگه من از برنامه کانون جا موندم و الآن نیاز دارم کلا آزمون نرم و بشینم خودم برنامه ریزی کنم بخونم!

شماره 2:
توصیه ما این است که هر دو دسته داوطلبان (هم پشت کنکوری و هم دوازدهمی) تمرکز خودش رو در نیم سال اول روی پیشروی ترم اول بذاره!
یعنی خودش هم قبول کرده که این برنامه موازی عملا به درد اکثر شرکت کننده های آزمونش نخواهد خورد و این کنکور دی عملا مسخره بازی برای عموم بچه های دوازدهمی هست! اینه که دلش راضی نشده یه آزمون جداگونه هم برای آمادگی کنکور دی برگزار کنه (*سودی نداره یه آزمون برگزار کنی که نهایت 1000 نفر بیان شرکت کنن و اونام به غلط کردن بیوفتن با مطالعه طبق بودجه اش!*)

شماره 3:
" البته اگر فارغ التحصیل هستید، می توانید با اتکا به آموخته‌های قبلی تان و *کمی تست زدن* و بازیابی به سؤال های موازی از ترم دوم هم جواب بدهید"
با کمی تست زدن و بازیابی بیاید کانون ثبت نام کنید و لذت ببرید از برنامه موازی!

شماره 4:
" اگر مدرسه‌ی شما یک مدرسه‌ی چهارفصل است ( تیزهوشان یا مدارس خاص) و از برنامه‌ی آزمون جلوتر است، کمی نگاه به گذشته خواهید داشت و از درس های قبلی آزمون می دهید."
بهتر نبود برای این بندگان خدا بجای اینکه از مهر استارت بزنی بیای و یه برنامه ای از تیر یا مرداد شروع کنی. بهتر نبود بجای چند آپشنه کردن آزمونت و آشفتگی که ایجاد میکنه این حجم از بی نظمی بین طرح درس معلم و مدرسه و آزمون بیای و یه آزمونی در نظر بگیری که هم این بچه ها و هم فارغ التحصیل ها زودتر شروع کنند به آزمون زدن و لازم نباشه برای یک آزمون هم نیم سال اول دوازدهم بخوانند، هم نیم سال دوم دوازدهم و هم از هر دو پایه پیشروی داشته باشند و تازه درس های جدید و امتحانات مدرسه هم به کنار. اینطوری سود کمتری داشت ولی به نفع این بچه ها بود که الآن بیشتر از همیشه دچار بی نظمی شدید میشن! اگر یه فارغ التحصیل با سطح متوسط یا خوب از مثلا مرداد امسال برای کنکور دی استارت میزد زمان بیشتری داشت و نیاز نبود سخت کوشی وصف ناپذیر کنه برای رسوندن خودش به کنکور دی!!!!

شماره 5:
آزمون های جمع بندی (شبیه ساز و ...) برای آمادگی پشت کنکوری ها و دوازدهمی های قوی کنکور دی کجای برنامه است؟
آهان یادم نبود احتمالا اون رو هم بعنوان یه آپشن جدید ته دفترچه آخرین آزمون دی ماه اضاف می کنید!

شماره 6:
یادآوری تاریخی (تکنیک عادی جلوه دادن یک افتضاح !!!!)
فکر نمی کنم کسی با مطالعه یکی از پایه ها و نیم سال اول دوازدهم (برنامه اصلی) بتونه درصد لازم برای قبول شدن رو بگیره اونم در کنکور های چند سال اخیر که مباحث رو جوری ترکیبی بین چند سال مشترک میدن که عملا اونی که حذف کرده به خاک میره داخل اون درس!
آقای قلمچی عزیز یادآوری تاریخی شما به درد کنکور های همان سال میخورد نه کنکور 402!!!!

به مرور تکمیل میشه ...

----------


## Konkuri1402

سلام 
شما پیشنهادتون چیه در این خصوص؟
طبق چه برنامه ای پیش بریم که برای کنکور دی به تسلط نسبی برسیم ؟

----------


## R64

من که با دهم + یازدهم + نیم سال اول دوازدهم کنکور میدم (وقت اوردم شاید ۱ فصل از نیم سال دوم رو هم یخونم برا هر درس)، نخوندن چنتا فصل بهتر از دست و پا شکسته خوندن تمام فصل هاست

----------


## Janan

سلام شبتون بخیر
من کلاس تست میرم و با برنامه اونا قراره پیش برم که زیست ، شیمی و ریاضی تا هفته آخر اسفند تموم میشه اما زیاد با برنامه قلم چی هماهنگ نیست . چیکار کنم؟ خودم فکر میکنم با برنامه کلاس پیش برم بهتر باشه ‍♀️

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام 
> شما پیشنهادتون چیه در این خصوص؟
> طبق چه برنامه ای پیش بریم که برای کنکور دی به تسلط نسبی برسیم ؟


*اگر دوازدهم با پایه درسی ضعیف و متوسط و ساعت/کیفیت مطالعه پایین نتیجتا تراز نه چندان بالا (مثلا تراز زیر 6000) یا متوسط (تراز بالای 6000) هستید:*
برنامه اصلی طبق روتین سال های قبل (پیشروی یکی از پایه ها و نیم سال اول دوازدهم)
دقت کنید چند تا آزمون اول چون اولا تکرار مباحث (برای جذب دانش آموز بیشتر) داخل بودجه بندی آزمون زیاده ثانیا حجم مباحث بودجه مربوط به هر آزمون آنچنان زیاد نیست شما جوگیر می شید که برید سمت برنامه موازی (پیشروی هر دو پایه و نیم سال دوم دوازدهم) ولی بعدا که دیدید داره مباحث ماست مال میشه و بازده آنچنان نداره و برنامه آزمون هم رفته رفته سنگین و سنگین تر میشه نه تنها از برنامه موازی بلکه خطر این وجود داره که از برنامه اصلی هم جا بمونید. پس ریسک نکنید و از همین اولین آزمون مهر مطابق شرایطی که دارید تصمیم درستی اتخاذ کنید تا در آینده پشیمان نشید. حالا چند آزمون (یا حتی یکی دو تا بسته به پیشرفت خودتون) می بینید که مثلا من میتوانم در درس زیست شناسی در فرجه دو هفته ای آزمون فصل های بیشتر کار کنم (کار کردن= مطالعه متن کتاب درسی (در صورت نیاز فیلم و درسنامه) + تست فراوان) در این صورت از برنامه اصلی جلو می زنید و کمی از بودجه آزمون (های) بعدی رو هم مطالعه می کنید. به نظر من این بهترین کار هست برای دانش آموز دوازدهمی با پایه متوسط که بتواند بدون ریسک فراوان و جدا شدن از برنامه اصلی (روند روتین هر سال) آزمون خودش را جلو بیندازد و برای کنکور دی هم به آمادگی قابل قبول تری نسبت به شرایط روتین برسد. اما اجرای برنامه موازی (پیشروی ترم 2 دوازدهم و یکی دیگر از پایه ها همراه با برنامه اصلی) می تواند شما را بعنوان یک دانش آموز متوسط حسابی از دور رقابت دور و حتی حذف کند چون دو حالت بیشتر ندارد: 1) یا درس ها را می خوانید ولی ماست مال می کنید (تست و تمرین کم، مرور کم، تسلط کمتر) 2) یا آنقدر دچار آشفتگی بین برنامه آزمون و مدرسه و کلاس و ... می شوید که کلا از برنامه اصلی آزمون هم عقب می مانید، حال فقط کافیست مشاوری هم این بین داشته باشید که برای هر آزمون از شما تراز بالا طلب کند آن وقت شب های آزمون در کانال های تقلب عضو می شوید و کلید خواهید زد یا در بهترین حالت ممکن هیچ آزمونی شرکت نمی کنید و اینطوری یک سال تان احتمالا نابود می شود.

*اگر دوازدهم با پایه درسی خوب و عالی و تراز خوب و ساعت/کیفیت مطالعه پایین هستید:
*باز پیشنهاد می کنم مطابق برنامه روتین هر سال (متن بالا) پیش بیاید چون اجرای برنامه موازی صرفا به پایه قوی نیاز نداره و باید بتوانید ساعت مطالعه بالایی هم ثبت کنید، حالا یک نفر ممکنه مدرسه هم داشته باشه (یا کلاس یا ...) که باز جزو همین دسته از نظر کمبود تایم مطالعه محسوب میشه و بهتره برنامه روتین هر سال رو اجرا کنه و سمت برنامه موازی نره و حداقل تا زمانی که مطمئن نشده کارش (منظور تراز و درصد های مربوط به هر آزمون که شرکت می کنید) درسته و نیازه که پیشروی بیشتری داشته باشه به مطالعه مطابق برنامه اصلی آزمون و در صورت کلاس رفتن مطابق طرح درس دبیر ادامه بده. (اولویت اصلی اگر کسی کلاسی شرکت کرده قطعا با برنامه تدریس معلم هست نه آزمون)

*اگر دوازدهم با پایه درسی خوب و عالی و تراز خوب و ساعت/کیفیت مطالعه بالا هستید:
*این دسته از بچه ها که ممکنه داخل درس خاصی این وضعیت رو داشته باشند (مثلا یک نفر ممکنه تراز کلش 5500 باشه ولی تراز شیمی اش عالی باشه چون از سال های پایه المپیادی بوده یا بطور کلی روی این درس سرمایه گذاری کرده، بنابراین وضعیتش در درس شیمی جزو دانش آموزان همین دسته محسوب میشه)
در این صورت می توانید در همان درس یا تمام دروس یا ... بیاید و از برنامه موازی یکی دیگر از پایه ها رو هم جلو بیارید، و اگر دیگه خیلی کارتون درسته ترم 2 دوازده رو هم پیش خوانی کنید (پیش خوانی = مطالعه درسنامه + حل تست های کنکور و شناسنامه دار نه هر تست تالیفی)

راجع به پشت کنکوری های قوی و متوسط که ضعف های جزئی داشتن (مخصوصا اونایی که هدف اصلی شون رو میخوان کنکور دی بذارن) من برنامه کانون رو در حالت عادی (روتین هر سال) آشغال می دونم و به نظرم پشت کنکوری با پایه درسی خوب و رتبه خوب اصلا نباید سمت چنین برنامه ای بیاد و دوباره از صفر همون فصل هایی رو بخونه که ده بار تا حالا خوانده و تست زنی انجام داده -> باید بره سمت فصل ها و مباحثی که نخوانده / ضعف های سال قبلش محسوب میشدن و وقتی به نقطه ای رسید که دیگه هیچ نخوانده و ضعف آشکار و بزرگی نداشت بره سمت بازیابی و نه مطالعه از صفر مطابق برنامه کانون، بلکه آزمون زدن (همون که همه بهش می گن بازیابی) با کتاب های آزمونی / آزمون های سال های گذشته و کتاب های سطح بالا بعنوان منبع دوم و سوم و ... و مطابق بودجه آزمون از این کتاب ها و منابع انقدر در طول این دو هفته ای که فرصت داره از خودش آزمون بگیره و تحلیل کنه تا دیگه ضعف خاصی باقی نمونه و با این رویکرد در آزمون شرکت کنه که من میرم آزمون این هفته رو میدم تا ببینم دیگه چه ایراداتی باقی مونده که بیام رفعش کنم.

پشت کنکوری ها با سطح علمی ضعیف هم که میرن جزو دسته دانش آموزان و حالا باید تصمیم بگیرند کدوم پیشروی مناسب تره براشون.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام شبتون بخیر
> من کلاس تست میرم و با برنامه اونا قراره پیش برم که زیست ، شیمی و ریاضی تا هفته آخر اسفند تموم میشه اما زیاد با برنامه قلم چی هماهنگ نیست . چیکار کنم؟ خودم فکر میکنم با برنامه کلاس پیش برم بهتر باشه ������‍♀️


توضیحات بالا رو مطالعه کنید. (قطعا اولویت شما باید پیشروی مطابق برنامه کلاسی که شرکت کردید باشه)

----------


## no one.u

سلام و خسته نباشید .
من میخوام تا کنکور دی ماه تا حدودی درس هارو ببندم و بعد دی ماه تا تیر دور دوم درس خوندنم رو شروع کنم  :Yahoo (22): ینی منابع دوم و سختتر . ولی برنامه ای مثل راهبردی قلم چی ندارم نمیدونم چجوری برنامه ای مثل اون واس خودم طراحی کنم 
 میشه راهنمایی بفرمایید  :Yahoo (117): سال دوازدهم هستم

----------


## Bamby

سلام 
شبتون بخیر آقای آرتور 
ببخشید میشه این همه پیچیدش نکنیم ؟ 
شما یه برنامه ۹۵ روزه برای خوندن دهم و یازدهم دارین 
بیایم شهریور تا اواسط آبان با این برنامه پیش بریم 
بعد توی ۴۰ روز نصف دوازدهم و بخونیم 
بعدم دی رو جمعبندی کنیم 
آزمونم خودمون بدیم از کتابای تستمون یا سایتای آزمون ساز .
اشتباهه این راه ؟

----------


## Janan

> توضیحات بالا رو مطالعه کنید. (قطعا اولویت شما باید پیشروی مطابق برنامه کلاسی که شرکت کردید باشه)


خیلی ممنون ❤️
خب اون شکلی در واقع آزمون آزمایشی شرکت کردنم به درد نمیخوره چون سنجشی صورت نمیگیره بخاطر اینکه یا من جلوم یا عقبم  :Yahoo (2):  
میشه لطفا به من بگید اگه برنامم با آزمون های آزمایشی هماهنگ نباشه ، چیکار کنم که جای آزمون رو بگیره و من ضرر نکنم؟

----------


## Janan

> سلام 
> شبتون بخیر آقای آرتور 
> ببخشید میشه این همه پیچیدش نکنیم ؟ 
> شما یه برنامه ۹۵ روزه برای خوندن دهم و یازدهم دارین 
> بیایم شهریور تا اواسط آبان با این برنامه پیش بریم 
> بعد توی ۴۰ روز نصف دوازدهم و بخونیم 
> بعدم دی رو جمعبندی کنیم 
> آزمونم خودمون بدیم از کتابای تستمون یا سایتای آزمون ساز .
> اشتباهه این راه ؟


منم دغدغم اینه که نمیتونم با برنامه آزمون ها پیش برم ، این شکلی استرس میگیرم نکنه خوب نخوندم چون آزمونی ندادم که خودم رو بسنجم 😔

----------


## _POORYA_

*سازمان سنجش تو فکر اینه کنکور رو ۱۰ بار در سال برگزار کنه فکر کنم اون موقع دیگه قلمچی بشه شبیه ماک های آیلتس*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام 
> شبتون بخیر آقای آرتور 
> ببخشید میشه این همه پیچیدش نکنیم ؟ 
> شما یه برنامه ۹۵ روزه برای خوندن دهم و یازدهم دارین 
> بیایم شهریور تا اواسط آبان با این برنامه پیش بریم 
> بعد توی ۴۰ روز نصف دوازدهم و بخونیم 
> بعدم دی رو جمعبندی کنیم 
> آزمونم خودمون بدیم از کتابای تستمون یا سایتای آزمون ساز .
> اشتباهه این راه ؟


فکر خوبیه فقط به شرط اینکه ۱) از همین الآن شروع کنید و زمان بیشتری رو از دست ندید. ۲) جایی از برنامه رو ماست مال نکنید و سعی کنید با کیفیت بالا یعنی تعداد تست زیاد جلو بیارید. ۳) قسمت جمع بندی برنامه که همان مرور با بازیابی (اول تست سپس رفع اشکال موردی) بود رو با دقت اجرا کنید و چیزی رو حذف نکنید. ۴) نیازی نیست لزوما نصف دوازدهم رو داخل ۴۰ روز ببندید یا حتی دروس پایه لزوما داخل ۹۵ روز جمع بشه (شاید برای شما زمان بیشتری لازم باشه پس از الآن بهتره تایم مشخص نکنید و تمام تمرکز خودتونو روی افزایش کیفیت اجرای برنامه و ساعت مطالعه و تعداد تست و مرور بگذارید) ۵) بهتره به موازات پیش روی دوازدهم به صورت تک درس از دروس پایه از خودتون آزمون بگیرید (مثلا می تونید یه تایم ثابت هر روز برای آزمون زدن قرار بدید که داخل این تایم ثابت هر شب ۲۰ تست با زمان مشخص از فصول پایه از خودتون بگیرید و تحلیل کنید این کار باعث میشه دروس پایه حین مطالعه دروس دوازدهم همچنان آماده و قابل استفاده بمانند و هر لحظه که اراده کردید بتوانید در آزمون های نیمه جامع دی و حتی کنکور دی ماه با آمادگی شرکت کنید)

----------


## mahdi_artur

> خیلی ممنون ❤️
> خب اون شکلی در واقع آزمون آزمایشی شرکت کردنم به درد نمیخوره چون سنجشی صورت نمیگیره بخاطر اینکه یا من جلوم یا عقبم  
> میشه لطفا به من بگید اگه برنامم با آزمون های آزمایشی هماهنگ نباشه ، چیکار کنم که جای آزمون رو بگیره و من ضرر نکنم؟


اگر دبیر کلاس کنکور در حال تدریس مبحث A باشه و آزمون ازت مبحث B که جلوتر از برنامه تدریس دبیر هست رو طلب می کنه بهتره اولویت رو پیش روی با طرح درس دبیر قرار بدی. ما آزمون شرکت می کنیم تا ببینیم اون درسی که مطالعه کردیم رو اصلا خوب خوندیم؟ ایرادات مون چیه؟ تا بریم رفع اش کنیم. حالا وقتی آزمون برنامه اش با برنامه آموزش شما (کلاس) هماهنگ نیست و جلوتره ضرورتی نداره مطابق برنامه اش بخونی. آزمون یه ابزار برای پیشرفته نه یه مانع استرس زا برای پیشروی. دبیر فقط یک بار مبحث x رو تدریس میکنه ولی آزمون همان مبحث رو چند بار پوشش میده (برای مرور) و در بازه های خاصی از سال جمع بندی میکنه که میتونی اون موقع خودت رو بسنجی. حالا یه نفر که دانش آموزه و مدرسه هم میره باز بین دبیر مدرسه و کلاس کنکور به شرط بهتر بودن کلاس کنکور (که معمولا همینطوره) اولویت با کلاس کنکوره و بعدا آزمون و اولویت آخر مدرسه است.


 البته تعداد انگشت شماری مدرسه خوب در ایران وجود داره که کادر آموزشی این مدارس همان کادر اساتید برتر کنکور کشور هست و حتی بعضا دبیرانی که چندان مطرح نیستند ولی به بسیاری بهتر از اساتید درجه یک آموزشگاه هایی مثل هدف و ... کار می کنند که دانش آموزان این مدارس من واقعا برام سواله که چرا باید لازم باشه برن کلاس کنکور؟! و اکثرا صرفا چند جلسه کلاس خصوصی با اساتید مطرح در منزل می گیرند تا دبیر بیاد برای رفع اشکال و یا حل تست بیشتر و جمع بندی و ... که این ها دیگه اولویت اول و آخرشون مدرسه است و خود مدرسه آزمون میگیره (مثل حلی سنج یا آزمون مدارس برتر) و مطابق بودجه همین آزمون یا حالا آزمون های دیگر حرکت می کند. بنابراین اگر رتبه زیر 1000 کنکوری دیدید که داره به کلاس کنکور و ... فحش میده و میگه اصلا نیازی به این هزینه ها نیست بدانید و آگاه باشید که مدرسه در حد یک آموزشگاه 5 ستاره کنکور امکانات به اینها داده و کاملا مواظب بوده استعداد شون تلف نشه (برخلاف مدارس عادی و نمونه و حتی سمپاش ها و غیرانتفاعی های روتین کشور که صرفا اسم در کرده اند و در عمل نه تنها هوای دانش آموز دوازدهمی را ندارند بلکه تازه سد محکم برای کاهش تایم آزاد مطالعه دانش آموز ایجاد می کنند) حالا نمی گم کلاس کنکور قطعا نیازه ولی بعنوان یه ابزار برای کسی که با درسنامه مشکل داره میتونه کمک کننده باشه به شرط استفاده صحیح و تست زدن همراه با دبیر و ... که باعث پیشرفت باشه.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> منم دغدغم اینه که نمیتونم با برنامه آزمون ها پیش برم ، این شکلی استرس میگیرم نکنه خوب نخوندم چون آزمونی ندادم که خودم رو بسنجم ������


اگر نتونید طبق برنامه آزمون بخونید نباید استرس بگیرید نکنه خوب نخونده باشم. شما می تونید از سایت های آزمون ساز / کانال های مخصوص آزمون / کتاب های آزمون محور / حتی تست های باقی مانده منبع اول و دوم و ... خودتون از خودتون آزمون بگیرید و بررسی کنید ببینید آیا واقعا درس رو درست و با کیفیت قابل قبول مطالعه کردید یا خیر.
دانش آموزان معمولا به آزمون به شکل یک محرک برای پیشروی نگاه می کنند، کسی که میخواد برای کنکور شروع کنه اولین چیزی که به ذهنش میرسه اینه که خب حالا برم یه آزمون قلم چی ثبت نام کنم تا ته مسیر با برنامه اش با انگیزه جلو برم و یک وقتی خدای نکرده دچار بی انگیزگی یا ... نشم. شرکت کردن در آزمون با این طرز تفکر نه تنها باعث ایجاد انگیزه برای ادامه نمیشه بلکه همیشه این خطر وجود داره که شما بر اثر بی برنامگی، برهم خوردن نظم ذهنی و آشفتگی زیاد از برنامه آزمون جا بمونی و اواسط سال تازه متوجه شی چه اشتباهی کردی. پس شرکت کردن در آزمون همینطور یلخی و بی حساب کتاب و به این دلیل که بقیه هم دارند آزمون شرکت می کنند و فلان رتبه برتر کنکور هم آزمون شرکت کرده بود لزوما باعث موفقیت شما نمیشه. انگیزه گرفتن در رقابت با بقیه با شرکت در آزمون خوبه ولی به شرطی که شما برای این کار برنامه داشته باشید، به شرطی که بدانید و آگاه باشید که میخواید دقیقا تا این ماه از سال به کجا برسید و مطمئن باشید با این حجم کلاس آموزشی، مدرسه، کتاب ها و منابعی که استفاده می کنید، مطالعه مطابق بودجه آزمون و شرکت در آزمون به نفع شما باشد نه به ضررتان و تازه باعث شود از طرح درس کلاس کنکور جا بمونید، دچار آشفتگی بشید و نتیجتا نه به کلاس برسید نه به آزمون نه به مطالعه و تست زدن خودتون.

شرکت در آزمون با این ایده که من برم خودم رو با بقیه مقایسه کنم از بیخ غلطه. اون بقیه ای که شما ازشون حرف می زنید ممکنه خیلی زودتر از شما و امثال شما درس ها رو بسته باشند و حالا صرفا با این دیدگاه بیان آزمون شرکت کنند که در فرجه دو هفته آزمون مطابق بودجه آزمون از منابع آزمونی بزنند و تحلیل کنند و حالا هر دو هفته یک بار جمعه بیایند یک آزمونی بدهند برای اینکه ریز مشکلات و ایراداتی که داشته اند رفته رفته عیان و برطرف بشه و اتفاقا همین افراد دارند در آزمون ها تراز بالای 6500 و 7000 کسب می کنند. یا عده ای (زیاد) که در آزمون تقلب می کنند و کلید می زنند و ... شما اگر بدنبال تراز و رقابت با این افراد باشید قطعا با اولین آزمونی که تراز مثلا 5000 کسب کنید به طرز فجیعی دچار بی انگیزگی برای ادامه راه می شوید و دیگر نه کلاس را ادامه می دهید و نه علاقه ای دارید به شرکت در آزمون علی الخصوص اگر چند آزمون درجا بزنید و رشد خاصی نداشته باشید. پس تنها دلیلی که میتونه منطقی باشه برای آزمون دادن این هست که برویم آزمون بدهیم و ببینیم دقیقا مباحثی که خوانده ایم و مسلط کرده ایم (با تست/آزمون تک درس/مرور فراوان) حالا در آزمون چند مرده حلاجیم؟! آیا ضعف/مشکل خاصی هنوز باقیست برای رفع شدن؟! اگر هست چطوره برم بجای ماست مال کردن بقیه مباحث و پیشروی تند تند با بودجه آزمون اول اون ها رو برطرف کنم و حالا که مطمئن شدم دیگر ضعف بزرگی باقی نمونده برم سراغ ادامه برنامه و پیش روی سریع تر و ... با این ایده آزمون شرکت کنید نه بواسطه حرف فلان رتبه برتر که گفته آزمون ماز برایم خیلی جواب بود، آزمون گاج میزدم و عالی بود و ...

----------


## Janan

> اگر نتونید طبق برنامه آزمون بخونید نباید استرس بگیرید نکنه خوب نخونده باشم. شما می تونید از سایت های آزمون ساز / کانال های مخصوص آزمون / کتاب های آزمون محور / حتی تست های باقی مانده منبع اول و دوم و ... خودتون از خودتون آزمون بگیرید و بررسی کنید ببینید آیا واقعا درس رو درست و با کیفیت قابل قبول مطالعه کردید یا خیر.
> دانش آموزان معمولا به آزمون به شکل یک محرک برای پیشروی نگاه می کنند، کسی که میخواد برای کنکور شروع کنه اولین چیزی که به ذهنش میرسه اینه که خب حالا برم یه آزمون قلم چی ثبت نام کنم تا ته مسیر با برنامه اش با انگیزه جلو برم و یک وقتی خدای نکرده دچار بی انگیزگی یا ... نشم. شرکت کردن در آزمون با این طرز تفکر نه تنها باعث ایجاد انگیزه برای ادامه نمیشه بلکه همیشه این خطر وجود داره که شما بر اثر بی برنامگی، برهم خوردن نظم ذهنی و آشفتگی زیاد از برنامه آزمون جا بمونی و اواسط سال تازه متوجه شی چه اشتباهی کردی. پس شرکت کردن در آزمون همینطور یلخی و بی حساب کتاب و به این دلیل که بقیه هم دارند آزمون شرکت می کنند و فلان رتبه برتر کنکور هم آزمون شرکت کرده بود لزوما باعث موفقیت شما نمیشه. انگیزه گرفتن در رقابت با بقیه با شرکت در آزمون خوبه ولی به شرطی که شما برای این کار برنامه داشته باشید، به شرطی که بدانید و آگاه باشید که میخواید دقیقا تا این ماه از سال به کجا برسید و مطمئن باشید با این حجم کلاس آموزشی، مدرسه، کتاب ها و منابعی که استفاده می کنید، مطالعه مطابق بودجه آزمون و شرکت در آزمون به نفع شما باشد نه به ضررتان و تازه باعث شود از طرح درس کلاس کنکور جا بمونید، دچار آشفتگی بشید و نتیجتا نه به کلاس برسید نه به آزمون نه به مطالعه و تست زدن خودتون.
> 
> شرکت در آزمون با این ایده که من برم خودم رو با بقیه مقایسه کنم از بیخ غلطه. اون بقیه ای که شما ازشون حرف می زنید ممکنه خیلی زودتر از شما و امثال شما درس ها رو بسته باشند و حالا صرفا با این دیدگاه بیان آزمون شرکت کنند که در فرجه دو هفته آزمون مطابق بودجه آزمون از منابع آزمونی بزنند و تحلیل کنند و حالا هر دو هفته یک بار جمعه بیایند یک آزمونی بدهند برای اینکه ریز مشکلات و ایراداتی که داشته اند رفته رفته عیان و برطرف بشه و اتفاقا همین افراد دارند در آزمون ها تراز بالای 6500 و 7000 کسب می کنند. یا عده ای (زیاد) که در آزمون تقلب می کنند و کلید می زنند و ... شما اگر بدنبال تراز و رقابت با این افراد باشید قطعا با اولین آزمونی که تراز مثلا 5000 کسب کنید به طرز فجیعی دچار بی انگیزگی برای ادامه راه می شوید و دیگر نه کلاس را ادامه می دهید و نه علاقه ای دارید به شرکت در آزمون علی الخصوص اگر چند آزمون درجا بزنید و رشد خاصی نداشته باشید. پس تنها دلیلی که میتونه منطقی باشه برای آزمون دادن این هست که برویم آزمون بدهیم و ببینیم دقیقا مباحثی که خوانده ایم و مسلط کرده ایم (با تست/آزمون تک درس/مرور فراوان) حالا در آزمون چند مرده حلاجیم؟! آیا ضعف/مشکل خاصی هنوز باقیست برای رفع شدن؟! اگر هست چطوره برم بجای ماست مال کردن بقیه مباحث و پیشروی تند تند با بودجه آزمون اول اون ها رو برطرف کنم و حالا که مطمئن شدم دیگر ضعف بزرگی باقی نمونده برم سراغ ادامه برنامه و پیش روی سریع تر و ... با این ایده آزمون شرکت کنید نه بواسطه حرف فلان رتبه برتر که گفته آزمون ماز برایم خیلی جواب بود، آزمون گاج میزدم و عالی بود و ...


ممنون ❤️

----------


## mahdi_artur

*این نسخه اولیه برنامه کانون برای کنکور 1402 : (نیم سال اول و دوم در یک فایل)*
*دانلود کنید حتما:
**کلیک کنید*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *این نسخه اولیه برنامه کانون برای کنکور 1402 : (نیم سال اول و دوم در یک فایل)*
> *دانلود کنید حتما:
> **کلیک کنید*


توضیحات اولیه برنامه:
برنامه نیمسال اول کانون برای کنکوری های دی 401 و تیر 402 که برای کنکور دی و تیر ماه مشترک است. هرکس طبق برنامه ریزی خودش امکان انتخاب دارد.
درس زیست شناسی ۵۰ سوال  نیمسال اول دوازدهم ، پایه دهم و پایه یازدهم اجباری است و باید پاسخ داده شوند و در تراز کل موثر هستند. اما نیمسال دوم دوازدهم برای همه چه دانش آموز چه فارغ التحصیل اختیاری است. اگر میخواهید در کنکور دی شرکت کنید به نیمسال دوم دوازدهم نیز پاسخ دهید. در دی ماه نیز سه آزمون جامع (یکی جامع نیمه اول دوازدهم و دو تا جامع) برگزار خواهد شد.
در برنامه راهبردی کانون، پاسخ‌گویی به سؤال‌های مباحث نیم سال اول دوازدهم در آزمون‌های فصل پاییز اجباری وپاسخ‌گویی به سؤال‌های مباحث نیم‌سال دوم اختیاری است.
مطالعه مباحث نیم سال اول (هماهنگ با برنامه مدرسه)، بیش‌ترین اهمیت را دارد. 
برنامه مباحث نیم سال دوم هم به این جهت ارائه شده است که برخی فارغ‌التحصیلان و (دانش آموزان) از آن استفاده کنند. اما کانون تمرکز بر نیم سال دوم را به ویژه برای دانش آموزان در این مقطع زمانی توصیه نمی کند. 
نحوه مطرح شدن مبحث‌های درس‌های پایه دهم و یازدهم در فصل پاییز بدین شرح است:
رشته تجربی: 
دهم: پاسخ گویی به زیست 1، فیزیک1 و شیمی 1 اجباری است. ضمناً برای ریاضی مباحث دهم و یازدهم تفکیک نمی شود و فقط یک درس ریاضی پایه با 10 سؤال داریم که پاسخ‌گویی به آن هم اجباری است.
زیست یازدهم: به دلیل اهمیت ویژه درس زیست شناسی، پاسخ‌گویی به سؤال‌های زیست یازدهم اجباری است.
یازدهم:  در مورد شیمی و  فیزیک یازدهم، در کنار شیمی یازدهم،10 سوال تکمیلی از شیمی دهم وجود دارد. در کنار فیزیک یازدهم، 10 سؤال تکمیلی از فیزیک دهم وجود دارد. دانش‌آموزان انتخاب می کنند که آیا به 10 سؤال یازدهم پاسخ دهند یا این که به 10 سؤال تکمیلی از دهم پاسخ دهند.
توصیه ما این است که حتی اگر فیزیک و شیمی یازدهم را مطالعه نکرده‌اید بر مبنای آموخته‌های قبلی و با روش بازیابی به سؤال‌های یازدهم پاسخ دهید اما انتخاب با خود شماست. در مورد درس زمین شناسی که تک درس پایه یازدهم است و پاسخ گویی به آن نیز اختیاری است.
کارنامه 
در آزمون‌های پاییز، در محاسبه تراز کل و رتبه کل، نمرات دانش آموز بر اساس این ضریب‌ها محاسبه می شود:
نیم سال اول دوازدهم: ضریب 3/ درس‌های پایه: ضریب 2
نمرات دانش آموز در مبحث‌های نیم سال دوم در تراز کل بی اثر خواهد بود ولی در سه آزمون جامع دی ماه همه مبحث‌ها و همه درس‌ها در محاسبه تراز و رتبه کل مؤثر خواهند بود.
ضمناً برای هر کدام از بخش‌های نیم سال اول دوازدهم، پایه(دهم، یازدهم) و نیم سال دوم دوازدهم تراز و رتبة جداگانه ای محاسبه و در ذیل کارنامه به دانش آموزان اعلام خواهد شد.


پ.ن: صد رحمت به برنامه آمادگی کنکور دی موسسه موز ! (البته اگه بواسطه کپی کردن از کانون عوضش نکنه!)

----------


## Landling

*آشغاله
یه برنامه باید میذاشتن عین پارسال برای کنکور تیری ها
همون برنامرم ملت عقب میفتادن بعد اومد پنج تا فصل زیستو تو یه آزمون گذاشتی ؟*

----------


## mahdi_artur

پشمام چه سمی شده !!!!! 
(فقط دو متر و نیم طول بودجه هر آزمون :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (20): )

این برنامه خوراک مشاورنماهایی که همون اولین جلسه (حتی جلسات معارفه) میگن دانش آموز باید حتما در یک آزمون ثبت نام کنه و خودش رو به کل بودجه برسونه وگرنه تنبله و عیب از خودشه اگر موفق نشد ! یعنی فقط کافیه بری پیش یه همچین موجودی و بهش بگی آقا من پشت کنکوریم و پایه ام خوبه که این بودجه رو بندازه جلوت بگه باید کامل برسونیش :Yahoo (20):

----------


## seyed..yousefi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur


پشمام چه سمی شده !!!!! 
(فقط دو متر و نیم طول بودجه هر آزمون)

این برنامه خوراک مشاورنماهایی که همون اولین جلسه (حتی جلسات معارفه) میگن دانش آموز باید حتما در یک آزمون ثبت نام کنه و خودش رو به کل بودجه برسونه وگرنه تنبله و عیب از خودشه اگر موفق نشد ! یعنی فقط کافیه بری پیش یه همچین موجودی و بهش بگی آقا من پشت کنکوریم و پایه ام خوبه که این بودجه رو بندازه جلوت بگه باید کامل برسونیش



ما خواستیم یه کنکور بدیم

هربلایی که تو این چهل سال نازل نشده بود، سر کنکور 1402 نازل شد

عجب بابا عجب
*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *آشغاله
> یه برنامه باید میذاشتن عین پارسال برای کنکور تیری ها
> همون برنامرم ملت عقب میفتادن بعد اومد پنج تا فصل زیستو تو یه آزمون گذاشتی ؟*


حدودا 6 فصل زیست فقط در یه آزمون پیشروی (5 فصل اجباری + 1 فصل اختیاری) حالا اینکه چقدر این فصلا بهم ربط دارن هم که هیچی. 

یه دوره تندخوانی فوق پیشرفته تایفون و نصرت میخاد که نصب کنن با روزی 16 ساعت مطالعه مفید. در کنارش یه مشاور خوب هم بگیرن که بودجه هر آزمون رو قشنگ خرد کنه واسشون + انگیززززه فراوان.

----------


## seyed..yousefi

> حدودا 6 فصل زیست فقط در یه آزمون پیشروی (5 فصل اجباری + 1 فصل اختیاری) حالا اینکه چقدر این فصلا بهم ربط دارن هم که هیچی. 
> 
> یه دوره تندخوانی فوق پیشرفته تایفون و نصرت میخاد که نصب کنن با روزی 16 ساعت مطالعه مفید. در کنارش یه مشاور خوب هم بگیرن که بودجه هر آزمون رو قشنگ خرد کنه واسشون + انگیززززه فراوان.


*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur



حدودا 6 فصل زیست فقط در یه آزمون پیشروی (5 فصل اجباری + 1 فصل اختیاری) حالا اینکه چقدر این فصلا بهم ربط دارن هم که هیچی. 

یه دوره تندخوانی فوق پیشرفته تایفون و نصرت میخاد که نصب کنن با روزی 16  ساعت مطالعه مفید. در کنارش یه مشاور خوب هم بگیرن که بودجه هر آزمون رو  قشنگ خرد کنه واسشون + انگیززززه فراوان.


فقط یه مورد آقا مهدی

من شنیده بودم از پایه فقط دهمش اجباریه و یازدهمش اختیاریه تو نیمسال اول.اینطور نیست؟
فکر کنم تو مجله کانون اینجوری نوشته بود

در کل اگه هم دهم اجباری باشه هم یازدهم خیلی بد میشه...خیلی...


*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *
> 
> فقط یه مورد آقا مهدی
> 
> من شنیده بودم از پایه فقط دهمش اجباریه و یازدهمش اختیاریه تو نیمسال اول.اینطور نیست؟
> فکر کنم تو مجله کانون اینجوری نوشته بود
> 
> در کل اگه هم دهم اجباری باشه هم یازدهم خیلی بد میشه...خیلی...
> 
> ...


زیست یازدهم که اجباری

اما فیزیک و شیمی یازده اختیاریه که باز چون منطق کاظم (تو پستای اول هست) اینه که دانش آموز دوازدهمی بیاد با آموخته های سال های قبل خودش سر جلسه کنکور دی بشینه پس میگه حتی اگه فیزیک و شیمی 11 رو مطالعه نکرده اید بیاید بر مبنای آموخته های قبلی یه 4 تا سوال بزنید تا بازیابی شه (کلا به گند کشید معنای بازیابی رو آخه مرد مومن بازیابی با 10 تست هر دو هفته یک بار؟!)
بذار ساده ترش کنیم: (این مثال واسه نیم سال اوله)
اجباری: نیم سال اول 12 + پایه 10 (+ پایه 11 زیست)
اختیاری: فیزیک/شیمی پایه 11 (توصیه کرده اینارو هم بزنید) 
اختیاری تر: نیم سال دوم دوازدهم

----------


## reza333

*یه جورایی همه چیز داره فدای بحث تاثیر قطعی معدل و کنکور دی ماه میشه . هر دو اینا به شدت ایراد شکلی و محتوایی دارن . هر دو خلاف عدالت هستن . حتی کنکور دی علاوه بر اینکه به طور کلی خلافه عدالته ، کنکور دی* *امسال**  در نوع خودش یک رانت میتونه حساب بشه .  جفت اینا باید هوا شه بره پی کارش . جفتش سمه خالصه . انشاالله به یاری خدا و همت بچه ها و کمک مجلس تا اخر شهریور نسخه اشو میپیچیم .*

----------


## Arnold

الان اگه اسفند بودیم یکی میگفت میخوام شروع کنم بخونم و موفق 
چطوری بهش حمله میشد ؟ همون مشاور نما ها الان دارن 
از آب گل آلود ماهی میگیرن همینقدر بی شرف 
کل مصوبه از اساس در تعارض با جامعه ما و در جهت تامین منافع 
یه قشر خاص هست

----------


## Arnold

> *
> 
> اتفاقا من تا امروز مشاوری ندیدم که حتی اگه یک ماه مونده به کنکور بری پیشش بهت حمله کنه  سریع از تو کشو میز یه برنامه کپی شده طرح توربو جت پزشکی در یک ماه درمیاره بهت می فروشه برنامش هم از تقسیم تعداد درس ها بر ۳۰ روز با فونت خوشگل و گل و بته در اطراف صفحه برنامه تشکیل شده*


والا ما مورد دیدیم که طرف پارسال نا امید میکرد حالا چرا نمیدونم امسال برنامه طوفانی میده !!

برنامه قلمچی هنوز روی سایت نیمده این برنامه کپی شده از مجله آزمون هفته قبل هست ولی کلیات همونه که مد نظره کاظم بوده
بیشتر شبیه دوران جمع بندی هست تا کنکور

خودم به شخصه با تورق سریع هم به چنین برنامه ای نمیزسم

----------


## mahdi_artur

> برنامه قلمچی هنوز روی سایت نیمده این برنامه کپی شده از مجله آزمون هفته قبل هست ولی کلیات همونه که مد نظره کاظم بوده
> بیشتر شبیه دوران جمع بندی هست تا کنکور
> خودم به شخصه با تورق سریع هم به چنین برنامه ای نمیزسم


سال کنکورسالی که همه چیزمقصر شمرده میشه که فقط داوطلب تبرئه بشه . دبیر بده مدرسه بده آزمون بده کتاب کمک درسی بده پدر و مادر بده خونه بده کتابخونه بده وضع مملکت بده ... اما من به شخصه تا امروز کسیو ندیدم که با آزمون دادن مشکل پیدا کنه و از برنامش جدا بشه و نتیجه بهتری کسب کنه یعنی میشه گفت تمام موارد بالا در برابر کم کاری ودرس نخوندن داوطلب درصد ناچیزی از عوامل شکست هست

بهتره بجای بهانه تراشیدن تلاش خودتون رو بیشتر کنید و به بودجه برسونید. آزمون کانون و حالا هر آزمون دیگه ای هر حرفی میزنه یه منطقی پشتش هست، کاظم آقا و تیم خوبش یک سالی هست دارن روی این بودجه بندی کار میکنن و ننشتسن صرفا یه برنامه ای بدن که تا دی یه داوطلب با پایه قوی کل درس ها رو یک دور ماست مالی نکنه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Arnold

> سال کنکورسالی که همه چیزمقصر شمرده میشه که فقط داوطلب تبرئه بشه . دبیر بده مدرسه بده آزمون بده کتاب کمک درسی بده پدر و مادر بده خونه بده کتابخونه بده وضع مملکت بده ... اما من به شخصه تا امروز کسیو ندیدم که با آزمون دادن مشکل پیدا کنه و از برنامش جدا بشه و نتیجه بهتری کسب کنه یعنی میشه گفت تمام موارد بالا در برابر کم کاری ودرس نخوندن داوطلب درصد ناچیزی از عوامل شکست هست
> 
> بهتره بجای بهانه تراشیدن تلاش خودتون رو بیشتر کنید و به بودجه برسونید. آزمون کانون و حالا هر آزمون دیگه ای هر حرفی میزنه یه منطقی پشتش هست، کاظم آقا و تیم خوبش یک سالی هست دارن روی این بودجه بندی کار میکنن و ننشتسن صرفا یه برنامه ای بدن که تا دی یه داوطلب با پایه قوی کل درس ها رو یک دور ماست مالی نکنه


حاجی هرکی به این بودجه می رسه دمش گرم 
خدایی قبولی دی هم نوش جونش من که لاکپشتی میرم واسه تیر

----------


## Arnold

برنامه ام گذاشتن رو سایت یحتمل کنکور دی لغو و اینا تو کارش نیست بریم بخونیم که به خاک عظما رفتیم رسمن

----------


## mahdi_artur

> حاجی هرکی به این بودجه می رسه دمش گرم 
> خدایی قبولی دی هم نوش جونش من که لاکپشتی میرم واسه تیر


بهترین کار همینه. از هر 1000 نفری که کانون ثبت نام میکنه 900تاشون به همین برنامه روتین هر سالش هم نمیرسن و مشاورنماها برچسب تنبل و بهانه تراش و ... روشون میزنن. حالام همینه البته با غلظت بیشتر مثلا طرف میره مشاوره میگه من امسال با رتبه 9هزار میخوام پشت بمونم مشاورم بهش میگه خب پس میتونی به کنکور دی برسونی اولین کاری که باید حتما انجام بدی یه آزمونه. بورررو یه کانون بنویس تا برنامه موازی رو هم برات خرد کنم تو برنامه ات. طرف یه دو سه هفته میخونه میبینه نمیرسه مشاور و خانواده فشار روش که چرا ترازت پایینه بودددو تراز بیار واسمون از آبان تا اواخر اذر عضو کانالای کلید میشه و کلید میزنه به دی که خوردیم میره یه کنکور میده میاد همه میبینن با تراز 7000 کانون درصداش 0 و 10 درصده . مشاور که فهمید مشاوره رو قطع میکنه طرفم میاد اینجا یه تاپیک فوری و فوتی میزنه با این عنوان (شروع از صفر با روزی 18 ساعت از بهمن تا رسیدن به بزرگترین رویام) و الی اخر ... دیگه بقیشم که گفتنی نیست :Yahoo (20):  ریشه همه این مشکلات مشخصه.

----------


## Arnold

> بهترین کار همینه. از هر 1000 نفری که کانون ثبت نام میکنه 900تاشون به همین برنامه روتین هر سالش هم نمیرسن و مشاورنماها برچسب تنبل و بهانه تراش و ... روشون میزنن. حالام همینه البته با غلظت بیشتر مثلا طرف میره مشاوره میگه من امسال با رتبه 9هزار میخوام پشت بمونم مشاورم بهش میگه خب پس میتونی به کنکور دی برسونی اولین کاری که باید حتما انجام بدی یه آزمونه. بورررو یه کانون بنویس تا برنامه موازی رو هم برات خرد کنم تو برنامه ات. طرف یه دو سه هفته میخونه میبینه نمیرسه مشاور و خانواده فشار روش که چرا ترازت پایینه بودددو تراز بیار واسمون از آبان تا اواخر اذر عضو کانالای کلید میشه و کلید میزنه به دی که خوردیم میره یه کنکور میده میاد همه میبینن با تراز 7000 کانون درصداش 0 و 10 درصده . مشاور که فهمید مشاوره رو قطع میکنه طرفم میاد اینجا یه تاپیک فوری و فوتی میزنه با این عنوان (شروع از صفر با روزی 18 ساعت از بهمن تا رسیدن به بزرگترین رویام) و الی اخر ... دیگه بقیشم که گفتنی نیست ریشه همه این مشکلات مشخصه.


تنها استرسم تراز دهی ازمون دی هست 
بنظرت میشه پیش بینی کرد تراز برتر های دی از برتر های تیر بیشتر باشه؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> تنها استرسم تراز دهی ازمون دی هست 
> بنظرت میشه پیش بینی کرد تراز برتر های دی از برتر های تیر بیشتر باشه؟


همین الآن حاضرم شرط ببندم اگه کنکور دی برگزار شه، نفرات برترش اکثرا همین دوزادهمی هایی باشن که از مهر میبینی ترازشون بالای 7000 کانونه
دلیلش هم واضحه
اون تراز 7000 که هر آزمون تو کشور رتبه میشه کلا با یه دید دیگه میاد کانون میده، اون بنده خدا درسارو خیلی وقته بسته و الآن نمیاد بشینه بودجه آزمون رو باز کنه یه نگاه بندازه و حالا یه دو دو تا 4تایی کنه که میرسم تموم کنم یا نه. صرفا به دید یه مرور خیلی خوب همراه با رفع اشکال به برنامه آزمون نگاه می کنه. اکثر این آدما تا دی و بهمن کلا امادگی این رو دارن که بیان یه آزمون جامع هم بدن (تا همین سال پیش اکثر رتبه های خوب کنکور جامع زدن دروس عمومی رو از کی شروع می کردن؟ از اردی بهشت و خرداد مطابق برنامه کانون؟ نه! از بهمن و اسفند حتی مهر و تابستون خیلی هاشون!) حالام قضیه همینه این آدما میان کانون میدن با آزمون جلو میان و موفق هم میشن (طرف 4 تا منبع تموم کرده 2 3 تا هم آزمون زده میخوای نتیجه خوبی نگیره؟!) حالا مشاورنما های معروف که از هر 100 شاگردی که میگیرن 2 تا رتبه خوب تحویل میدن و اون 2 تا رتبه خوب هم دقیقا شرایطش همینطوری بوده که بالاتر گفتم (یعنی مشاور هم نبود این طرف رتبه اش خوب میشد) میان از رمز و راز موفقیت با آزمون میگن، میگن ببین این یارو داره با آزمون میاد جلو و ترازش 7000عه! پس چرا تو نتونی؟ بیا کانون عیبی هم نداره اگه 5 تا آزمونه ترازت 4800عه و به زور داری به نصف بودجه میرسی بیا حالا وقت داری تا رشد کنی بیااااااااااااااا بالاخره درست میشه یکم دیگه صبر کنی ترازت 7000 میشه نگران نباش! و اینجوری یه پشت کنکور جدید تولید میکنه کانون!

بطور کلی نمیشه راجع به تراز نفرات برتر (و حالا قبولی ها) در کنکور دی و تیر نظر داد و حالا مقایسه شون کرد.

اما به این موضوع هم توجه داشته باشید (حداقل برای رتبه های تک رقمی و دو رقمی و شاید سه رقمی صادقه) این افرادی که میان کنکور دی و نتیجه خوبی میگیرن بیکار که نمیشنن تا شما و بقیه بهشون برسید که! میان میشینن 30 40 تا آزمون جامع مشتی میزنن انقدر رفع اشکال میکنن انقدر روی مهارت های آزمون کار میکنن که درصداشون نسبت به کنکور دی بالاتر بره. حالا تا سال پیش اون فشاری که باعث شه خیلی از افرادی که پتانسیل تمام کردن زودتر دروس رو داشتن بیخیال نشن و اینکارو انجام بدن نبود! نه دبیر برند کنکوری میومد کلاس های فشششرده آمادگی کنکور دی برگزار میکرد نه مشاوری که بیاد مطابق شرایط خاص هر دانش آموز بهش برنامه بده (به همه میگفتن راه اصولی اینه که یک سال وقت داری پس تا اسفند هم طولش بدی عیبی نداره) و ... الان با روی کار اومدن این امکانات طمعِ کسی که میتونه و شرایطش رو داره برای شرکت در کنکور دی بسیار بیشتر میشه، پس افراد بیشتری سعی می کنن زودتر درس ها رو ببندن و این بین کسی که درست و اصولی تا دی تموم کنه میتونه در فاصله کنکور اول و دوم با آزمون جامع و رفع اشکال و مطالعه نواقص کنکور اول درصد هر درسی رو بازم افزایش بده و تعداد این افراد نسبت به کنکور های سال های قبل بیشتر میشه پس رقابت هم سنگین تر میشه. (صد البته خیلی هام که سطح خوبی ندارن طمع میکنن برای جلو آوردن برنامه کانون و بدبخت میشن پس تعداد پشت کنکوری های شروع از صفر از بهمن هم به همون نسبت امسال افزایش پیدا میکنه)

----------


## Ati_zareii

> توضیحات اولیه برنامه:
> برنامه نیمسال اول کانون برای کنکوری های دی 401 و تیر 402 که برای کنکور دی و تیر ماه مشترک است. هرکس طبق برنامه ریزی خودش امکان انتخاب دارد.
> درس زیست شناسی ۵۰ سوال  نیمسال اول دوازدهم ، پایه دهم و پایه یازدهم اجباری است و باید پاسخ داده شوند و در تراز کل موثر هستند. اما نیمسال دوم دوازدهم برای همه چه دانش آموز چه فارغ التحصیل اختیاری است. اگر میخواهید در کنکور دی شرکت کنید به نیمسال دوم دوازدهم نیز پاسخ دهید. در دی ماه نیز سه آزمون جامع (یکی جامع نیمه اول دوازدهم و دو تا جامع) برگزار خواهد شد.
> در برنامه راهبردی کانون، پاسخ‌گویی به سؤال‌های مباحث نیم سال اول دوازدهم در آزمون‌های فصل پاییز اجباری وپاسخ‌گویی به سؤال‌های مباحث نیم‌سال دوم اختیاری است.
> مطالعه مباحث نیم سال اول (هماهنگ با برنامه مدرسه)، بیش‌ترین اهمیت را دارد. 
> برنامه مباحث نیم سال دوم هم به این جهت ارائه شده است که برخی فارغ‌التحصیلان و (دانش آموزان) از آن استفاده کنند. اما کانون تمرکز بر نیم سال دوم را به ویژه برای دانش آموزان در این مقطع زمانی توصیه نمی کند. 
> نحوه مطرح شدن مبحث‌های درس‌های پایه دهم و یازدهم در فصل پاییز بدین شرح است:
> رشته تجربی: 
> دهم: پاسخ گویی به زیست 1، فیزیک1 و شیمی 1 اجباری است. ضمناً برای ریاضی مباحث دهم و یازدهم تفکیک نمی شود و فقط یک درس ریاضی پایه با 10 سؤال داریم که پاسخ‌گویی به آن هم اجباری است.
> ...


نظرتون راجب ازمونای خیلی سبز چیه ؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> نظرتون راجب ازمونای خیلی سبز چیه ؟


سوالات خوبی داره (ارزش تحلیل در منزل رو داره) ولی اینکه شما بخوای مطابق برنامه اش بخونی رو نمیدونم (برنامه اش رو هم ندیدم البته)

----------


## reza333

> تنها استرسم تراز دهی ازمون دی هست 
> بنظرت میشه پیش بینی کرد تراز برتر های دی از برتر های تیر بیشتر باشه؟


*کنکور دی امسال یک شبه رانته . به هیچ وجه نباید برگزار بشه و باید لغو بشه . اونایی هم که پول دادن و کلاس کنکور ویژه دی شرکت کردن ، اولا که خب از نظر درسی جلوتر افتادن چون زودتر کار رو شروع کردن کما اینکه خیلیاشون رتبه های خوبی هم داشتن ،  دوما که پول جلساتی که شاید لغو بشه باید بهشون برگرده.  

کسی نمیتونه بگه تاثیر معدل قطعی چون بی عدالتیه لغو بشه ولی کنکور دی خوبه که باشه. خیر دوستان کنکور دی هم نه شاید به اندازه ی تاثیر قطعی معدل ولی قطعا بی عدالتیه مگه این که پذیرش جداگانه ی خودش رو براش بذارن و دیگه مقایسه با تیر در کار نباشه .
 به خصوص کنکور دی ماه امسال ، که اصلا حتی نوعی رانت محسوب میشه . یک شبه رانت . یک سهمیه غیر مسقیم. 
*

----------


## Arnold

> همین الآن حاضرم شرط ببندم اگه کنکور دی برگزار شه، نفرات برترش اکثرا همین دوزادهمی هایی باشن که از مهر میبینی ترازشون بالای 7000 کانونه
> دلیلش هم واضحه
> اون تراز 7000 که هر آزمون تو کشور رتبه میشه کلا با یه دید دیگه میاد کانون میده، اون بنده خدا درسارو خیلی وقته بسته و الآن نمیاد بشینه بودجه آزمون رو باز کنه یه نگاه بندازه و حالا یه دو دو تا 4تایی کنه که میرسم تموم کنم یا نه. صرفا به دید یه مرور خیلی خوب همراه با رفع اشکال به برنامه آزمون نگاه می کنه. اکثر این آدما تا دی و بهمن کلا امادگی این رو دارن که بیان یه آزمون جامع هم بدن (تا همین سال پیش اکثر رتبه های خوب کنکور جامع زدن دروس عمومی رو از کی شروع می کردن؟ از اردی بهشت و خرداد مطابق برنامه کانون؟ نه! از بهمن و اسفند حتی مهر و تابستون خیلی هاشون!) حالام قضیه همینه این آدما میان کانون میدن با آزمون جلو میان و موفق هم میشن (طرف 4 تا منبع تموم کرده 2 3 تا هم آزمون زده میخوای نتیجه خوبی نگیره؟!) حالا مشاورنما های معروف که از هر 100 شاگردی که میگیرن 2 تا رتبه خوب تحویل میدن و اون 2 تا رتبه خوب هم دقیقا شرایطش همینطوری بوده که بالاتر گفتم (یعنی مشاور هم نبود این طرف رتبه اش خوب میشد) میان از رمز و راز موفقیت با آزمون میگن، میگن ببین این یارو داره با آزمون میاد جلو و ترازش 7000عه! پس چرا تو نتونی؟ بیا کانون عیبی هم نداره اگه 5 تا آزمونه ترازت 4800عه و به زور داری به نصف بودجه میرسی بیا حالا وقت داری تا رشد کنی بیااااااااااااااا بالاخره درست میشه یکم دیگه صبر کنی ترازت 7000 میشه نگران نباش! و اینجوری یه پشت کنکور جدید تولید میکنه کانون!
> 
> بطور کلی نمیشه راجع به تراز نفرات برتر (و حالا قبولی ها) در کنکور دی و تیر نظر داد و حالا مقایسه شون کرد.
> 
> اما به این موضوع هم توجه داشته باشید (حداقل برای رتبه های تک رقمی و دو رقمی و شاید سه رقمی صادقه) این افرادی که میان کنکور دی و نتیجه خوبی میگیرن بیکار که نمیشنن تا شما و بقیه بهشون برسید که! میان میشینن 30 40 تا آزمون جامع مشتی میزنن انقدر رفع اشکال میکنن انقدر روی مهارت های آزمون کار میکنن که درصداشون نسبت به کنکور دی بالاتر بره. حالا تا سال پیش اون فشاری که باعث شه خیلی از افرادی که پتانسیل تمام کردن زودتر دروس رو داشتن بیخیال نشن و اینکارو انجام بدن نبود! نه دبیر برند کنکوری میومد کلاس های فشششرده آمادگی کنکور دی برگزار میکرد نه مشاوری که بیاد مطابق شرایط خاص هر دانش آموز بهش برنامه بده (به همه میگفتن راه اصولی اینه که یک سال وقت داری پس تا اسفند هم طولش بدی عیبی نداره) و ... الان با روی کار اومدن این امکانات طمعِ کسی که میتونه و شرایطش رو داره برای شرکت در کنکور دی بسیار بیشتر میشه، پس افراد بیشتری سعی می کنن زودتر درس ها رو ببندن و این بین کسی که درست و اصولی تا دی تموم کنه میتونه در فاصله کنکور اول و دوم با آزمون جامع و رفع اشکال و مطالعه نواقص کنکور اول درصد هر درسی رو بازم افزایش بده و تعداد این افراد نسبت به کنکور های سال های قبل بیشتر میشه پس رقابت هم سنگین تر میشه. (صد البته خیلی هام که سطح خوبی ندارن طمع میکنن برای جلو آوردن برنامه کانون و بدبخت میشن پس تعداد پشت کنکوری های شروع از صفر از بهمن هم به همون نسبت امسال افزایش پیدا میکنه)


دقیقن یه دوقطبی عجیب به وجود میاد 
یه عده قوی که قوی میمونن و قوی تر میشن و
یه عده ی کثیری که با طمع دی ماه نه ب دی میرسن نه به تیر

----------


## mahdi_artur

> دقیقن یه دوقطبی عجیب به وجود میاد 
> یه عده قوی که قوی میمونن و قوی تر میشن و
> یه عده ی کثیری که با طمع دی ماه نه ب دی میرسن نه به تیر


دو قطبی واقعی اختلاف طبقاتی نه ببخشید شکاف طبقاتی 
فقط اونجا که بازنده های کنکور دو دسته میشن:
1- دسته اول اونایی که درصدای خفن زدن، معدل خوبی نداشتن
2- دسته دوم اونایی که معدل خفن داشتن و درصداشون خوب نبوده

بیچاره دسته اول که بعد کنکور جلوی سازمان سنجش صف کشیدن با یه کارنامه پرینت شده در دست با درصدای 70 به بالا که رتبه شون اومده 10 هزار و 20 هزار بجای هزار و 2هزار.

----------


## Metanoia

ببخشید با این حساب بودجه بندی کدام موسسه بهتره ؟
بودجه بندی ای که من از گزینه دو دیدم به نظر منطقی میاومدم نسبت به قلم چی

----------


## mahdi_artur

> ببخشید با این حساب بودجه بندی کدام موسسه بهتره ؟
> بودجه بندی ای که من از گزینه دو دیدم به نظر منطقی میاومدم نسبت به قلم چی


سلام
شما پست ششم من در همین تاپیک رو بخونید این هم لینکش:
برنامه قلم‌چی ویژه کنکور 1402 اومد! (شاهکار کاظم ببینید حتما)
اگر دقت کنید من هفته های قبل توضیح دادم کسی که میخواد با اتفاقاتی که اخیرا رخ داده آزمون کانون بره با این برنامه دقیقا چیکار کنه و چطور پیشروی داشته باشه تا ضرر نکنه، شما با هر سطح و وضعیتی که دارید خودتون باید تصمیم بگیرید کدوم کار براتون بهتره ولی یک عده که اصرار دارند هر دانش آموزی اعم از ضعیف و شروع صفری و ... حتما باید کانون شرکت کنه خیلی روی مخن. آدم این حجم از بلاهت رو میبینه نمیدونه گریه کنه یا بخنده؟! 

بگذریم...

راجع به گزینه دو:
به نظرم بودجه اش خیلی منطقی تر از کانونه بخصوص برای بچه های ضعیف تر و متوسط. تنها عیب و ایرادی که میشه ازش گرفت فاصله کمی طولانی بین آزمون هاست وگرنه برنامه و سوالات خیلی خوبی داره. ولی بازم میگم شما ممکنه با سطح و شرایط فعلی تون بیشترین بازده رو از همین کانون بگیرید و ممکنم هست دقیقا برعکس باشه. یعنی برید کانون شرکت کنید و تا خود اسفند فقط درجا بزنید و پیشرفت نکنید و این علتش در اکثر موارد تنبلی و ... شما نیست بلکه برنامه و کلا شرایط آزمون بوده که با شرایط شما سازگار نبوده.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> ببخشید با این حساب بودجه بندی کدام موسسه بهتره ؟
> بودجه بندی ای که من از گزینه دو دیدم به نظر منطقی میاومدم نسبت به قلم چی


اینم پستی هست که حدودا یک سال پیش داخل انجمن برای یکی از بچه ها نوشتم اینجا هم کپی می کنم تا ببینید من با آزمون رفتن مشکل و مخالفتی نداشتم و ندارم و حرف اصلیم چیز دیگه ای هست=
آزمون چیزی نیست که معجزه کنه از طرفی آزمون نرفتن هم خودش باعث میشه اون پیوستگی لازم رو نداشته باشی. هیچ موقع اون حس اطمینان نسبت به خودت شکل نمیگیره و مطمئن نیستی که راه و روشی که در پیش گرفتی درسته و قراره بهت نتیجه بده یا اشتباه بوده. از طرفی اونی که آزمون میره ۱۰۰ درصد هم نمیشه گفت درست عمل میکنه در واقع نتیجه گرفتن یا نگرفتن به خیلی فاکتور ها بستگی داره. ولی بدون آزمون دادن سخت تر میشه این فاکتور ها رو بسنجی.

ببین اگه حس میکنی آزمون سنگینه این موضوع رو هم بهش دقت کن که خیلی از بچه هایی که رتبه آوردن از یه جایی به بعد به بودجه آزمون میرسیدن و خیلی وقتا از بودجه عقب بودن چون ساعت مطالعه شون اونقدری نبود که کل بودجه آزمونارو کاور کنه. مشکل آزمون دقیقا از اونجایی شروع میشه که طرف یه عمری روزی ۲ ساعتم درس نخونده بعد میاد آزمون مینویسه میخواد بودجه ای رو ۲ هفته ای مطالعه کنه که حداقل کمه کمش به روزی ۷-۸ ساعت درس خوندن نیاز داره. یا میخواد با دانش آموزایی در سطح کشور رقابت کنه که از دهم تا الآن درست حسابی درس میخوندن و الآن کمه کمش دارن روزی ۱۰-۱۲ ساعت پیوسته درس میخونن و نتیجه هم میگیرن. خب طرف دو سه تا آزمون که داد دید چند تا درس صفر زده ترازش شده به زور ۴۹۰۰ رتبه اش با اون حجم تقلب شده کارت شارژی از برنامه هم عقب افتاده کلا ناامید میشه اون آزمون و کنکور و میبوسه میزاره کنار. یعنی میخوام اینو بگم هیشکی دقت نمیکنه که رشد کردن و پیشرفت کردن ناگهانی نیست. باید چند هفته درجا بزنی کم بخونی ولی متوقف نشی یه سره بری جلو تایم و کیفیت مطالعه رو هم ریز ریز بکشی بالا نه این که همون یک ماه اول انتظار روزی ۱۰ ساعت مطالعه و رسیدن به برنامه آزمون و تراز آوردن داشته باشی. بهت قول میدم اگه آزمون شرکت کنی و این عواملی که گفتم باعث نشن از مسیر کناره بگیری و صبر به خرج بدی و عجله نداشته باشی از یه نقطه ای به بعد پیشرفت ات شروع بشه و حتی بتونی یه جاهایی یه مقدار از آزمون جلو بزنی. اما ببین دوست خوب اگه از اون دسته ای که چند تا آزمون ترازش رشد نکرد درجا زد و دیگه نخوند و ناامید شد با دیدن رتبه های بقیه همین الآن از فکر آزمون دادن بیا بیرون چون دقیقا عین سم عمل میکنه واست. و برعکس باعث میشه تا آخر سال سردرگم به هر دری بزنی تا از شر آزمون راحت بشی. بهتره خودتو گول نزنی اگه واقعا نتیجه میخوای باید تلخی اولین تراز پایین رو بچشی کم کم رشد بدی. اگه نمیتونی از همین الآن یه برنامه کلی ۹ ماهه کم حجم تر واسه خودت از روی آزمون ها و ... در نظر بگیر و خودت بشین بخون ولی بازم آزمون های یک موسسه (نه چند تا) رو تا آخر سال از خودت داخل منزل بگیر تا متوجه پیشرفت خودت باشی همیشه.

در ضمن با توجه به حرفات به نظرم آزمون گزینه دو با فاصله زمانی معقول تری که داره برای شما بهتر باشه برنامه اش.

نتیجه گیری: 
آزمون رفتن میتونه به یک نفر خیلی کمک کنه مثلا متوجه ایرادات خودش بشه، مهارت های مختلفی یاد بگیره و رتبه اش رو خیلی بهتر از چیزی که الان هست کنه مثلا اگر قرار بود 3000 شه الآن با برطرف کردن مشکلات ریزی که داشته با شرکت در آزمون رتبه اش زیر 1000 میشه و ...
ولی بقول آقای رضایی انجمن خودمون که رتبه 72 شدن : " شرکت تو آزمون برای بچه های ضعیف آسیب زننده هست و برای بچه های متوسط چالش برانگیز و برای بچه های قوی کمک کننده هست دلیلشم سطح سوالا و نوع برنامه جوری طراحی شده که واسه بچه های قوی خوبه و متوسط ها هم به زور میتونن خودشونو برسونن و ضعیف ها کلا نمیتونن برسونن و از بین میرن. "
این قضیه که گفتم خیلی ساده است، 
مثال میزنم شما با سطح علمی خوب و تراز بالا (مثلا 7000) پیش هر مشاوری که بری چشاش قلبی میشه و یه جوری بهت نگاه میکنه که انگار تا حالا آدم ندیده، خلاصه هر کاری برات میکنه برنامه خوب، پیگیری مرتب و عالی، قرار گرفتن در گروه vip و ... چرا؟ چون قراره سال دیگه تبلیغاتش حول محور رتبه خوبی که در کنکور کسب کردی بچرخه و اینطوری سود خوبی براش داری ولی دانش آموز ضعیف بره پیش همون مشاور آیا همون امکانات رو براش فراهم میکنه؟! دقیقا خیر. چرا؟ چون سودی نداره براش. حالا آزمون های آزمایشی هم دقیقا همینطورن و برای بچه های ضعیف هیچ امکانات اضافه تری فراهم نکردن شما همین امسال هم که دقت کنید وقتی کنکور قرار شد دو مرحله ای برگزار بشه قلم چی و بقیه موسسات زودی اومدن چیکار کردن؟ یه سری آپشن جدید و برنامه موازی و ... اضاف کردن این کار ها عمدتا برای دانش آموزان قوی بود و به نظرم سود مالی خاصی لااقل تو این زمینه برای موسسه نداره چرا؟ چون اون دانش آموز ضعیف نمیاد برنامه موازی جلو بیاره یا کلا بره آزمون آنلاین آمادگی کنکور دی شرکت کنه و اکثر این بچه ها دانش آموزان قوی بودن که حالا این امکان براشون فراهم شد تا زودتر بتونن درس ها رو یک دور با آزمون تموم کنن. حالا چاره چیه؟ دانش آموزی که ضعیف یا متوسطه بایستی بسوزه و بسازه با این شرایط؟ خیر. این بچه ها باید خودشون به فکر حال و روز خودشون باشند و کاری رو انجام بدن که به نفعشونه تا تبدیل نشن به پشت کنکوری های سال های بعد!

----------


## arvin80

برنامش خیلی نا معقوله.معلوم بوده نمیخوان هزینه کنن تا ازمون جدا برا بچه های صرفت دی بگیرن همرو تو یه جا چپوندن.
بنظرم بهترین برنامه ازمون دی برای مازه وهر هفته ازمون داره پیش نیاز ها هم رعایت کرده منتهی واقعا نیاز به پایه قوی داره و بنظرم فقط باید بچه های زیر 30 هزار کشوری یا دوازدهمیای قوی که سالای پایه خوب خوندن شرکت کنن وگرنه بقیه نمیتونن نتیجه بگیرن تو این کنکور
البته گزینه دو رو نمیدونم که هنوز برای کنکوریای دی چیزی گذاشته یا نه

----------


## alibestfriend

> سلام
> شما پست ششم من در همین تاپیک رو بخونید این هم لینکش:
> برنامه قلم‌چی ویژه کنکور 1402 اومد! (شاهکار کاظم ببینید حتما)
> اگر دقت کنید من هفته های قبل توضیح دادم کسی که میخواد با اتفاقاتی که اخیرا رخ داده آزمون کانون بره با این برنامه دقیقا چیکار کنه و چطور پیشروی داشته باشه تا ضرر نکنه، شما با هر سطح و وضعیتی که دارید خودتون باید تصمیم بگیرید کدوم کار براتون بهتره ولی یک عده که اصرار دارند هر دانش آموزی اعم از ضعیف و شروع صفری و ... حتما باید کانون شرکت کنه خیلی روی مخن. آدم این حجم از بلاهت رو میبینه نمیدونه گریه کنه یا بخنده؟! 
> 
> بگذریم...
> 
> راجع به گزینه دو:
> به نظرم بودجه اش خیلی منطقی تر از کانونه بخصوص برای بچه های ضعیف تر و متوسط. تنها عیب و ایرادی که میشه ازش گرفت فاصله کمی طولانی بین آزمون هاست وگرنه برنامه و سوالات خیلی خوبی داره. ولی بازم میگم شما ممکنه با سطح و شرایط فعلی تون بیشترین بازده رو از همین کانون بگیرید و ممکنم هست دقیقا برعکس باشه. یعنی برید کانون شرکت کنید و تا خود اسفند فقط درجا بزنید و پیشرفت نکنید و این علتش در اکثر موارد تنبلی و ... شما نیست بلکه برنامه و کلا شرایط آزمون بوده که با شرایط شما سازگار نبوده.


شما که ایشون رو بین بهشت و جهنم گذاشتید از یه ور میگید گزینه 2 خوبه از یه طرف هم میگید شاید کانون برای شما بهتر باشه؟!!  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> شما که ایشون رو بین بهشت و جهنم گذاشتید از یه ور میگید گزینه 2 خوبه از یه طرف هم میگید شاید کانون برای شما بهتر باشه؟!!


گزینه دو بگم بده؟ (واقعا خوبه آزمونش برنامه و سوالات و استرس و فشار کمتری که رو دوش دانش آموز میذاره و ... کلا آزمون بدی نیست)

کانون هم آزمون بدی نیست. برای دانش آموزی که بتونه خودش رو برسونه به عمده بودجه هر آزمون و ساعت مطالعه بالایی هم داشته باشه (مثلا کسی که به زور داره روزی 4 ساعت میخونه وتایمش پره بره کانون میخواد به چیه آزمون خودش و برسونه؟) ولی برای دانش آموزی که خودش میدونه نمیتونه برسونه و الان آزمون هم بنویسه جز درجا زدن هیچ نتیجه ای واسش نداره اینکه بگیم ثبت نام کن حالا عیبی هم نداره اگه عقب موندی از بودجه اشکالی نداره 6 تا آزمون ترازت از 5500 بالاتر نرفته و هنوز کلی کم تسلطی از مباحث قبلی داری که نگرانش نباش تو آزمون های بعدی و جامع تر جبران میشه معمولا حرف های دلالان و شومن های ایستاگرامی هست که اسم خودشون رو گذاشتن مشاور تحصیلی و برای راحت کردن خودشون برنامه آزمون رو میندازن رو میز یه جدول خوشگل هم از قبل کشیدن و حالا به اسم برنامه شخصی بودجه آزمون رو خرد میکنن در دو هفته و جدول رو با خودکار های رنگی پر میکنن. کار هم ندارن که طرف میرسه بخونه؟ نمیرسه و داره ماست مال میکنه و با تقلب صورت خودش رو سرخ کرده یا ... اگرم گفت نمیرسم بهش میگن که وظیفه ته برسی و اگه نرسوندی تنبلی و بی خاصیتی و مشکل داری و ... در نهایت اگر میخوای موفق شی وظیفه ته داخل دو هفته کل پیش نیازها رو اوکی کنی از خوابت هم بزن بشین 16 ساعت یه سره بخون تا عین این شاگردم که داره تراز میاره تو هم بری آزمون تراز 7000 بیاری تو چیت کمتر از اونه؟ تمام جوابی که در ازای دریافت 6-7 میلیون پول بی زبون دارن که بهت بدن همین حرفای مسخره ست.

آزمون مثل شمشیر دو لبه ست هم میتونه فرصتی ایجاد کنه برای رشد بیشتر و هم میتونه تهدیدی باشه برای شروع کردن و اصلا ادامه دادن. ولی چیزی که به وضوح دیدم این بود اکثر بچه های ضعیف با شرکت در آزمون و درجا زدن ناامید شدن و دیگه ادامه ندادن و نابود شد فرصت یک ساله شون این بچه ها دقیق تر که نگاه میکنی دقیقا همون هایی هستن که تحت تاثیر حرف های مشاوران و رتبه های برتر هر سال و وو .. جوگیر شدن فوری رفتن یه آزمون ثبت نام کردن تا شروع کنن مطابق برنامه اش بترکون بخونن ولی نتیجه چی شد؟ طرف به هزار و یک دلیل از برنامه آزمون جا موند، وسط کار تصمیم گرفت دیگه آزمون نره، تحت فشار اطرافیان دیگه همون درس خوندن عادیش رو هم کنار گذاشت. اگه رتبه 1 کانون بوده رتبه 100 هزار کنکور امسال هم کانون میداده، اگه رتبه 1 امسال بدون کانون رتبه 300 کنکور میشد اون رتبه 100 هزار هم ممکن بود بدون آزمون دادن امسال 10 هزار بیاره! آسیبی که این شمشیر داره در صورت استفاده درست نکردن ازش قطعا بیشتر سودی هست که میرسونه. 

حالا ایشون هم تصمیم با خودشه. با هر روش و برنامه آزمونی که دوست داشت و با وضعیت کلی خودش سازگارتر بود پیش بیاد که ضرر نکنه. من مثل بقیه نمیام بهترین و بدترین کنم نمیام رده بندی کنم آزمون ها و منابع رو . همه این آزمون ها میتونن به درد بخور باشن میتونن برای یک نفر سود داشته باشند و برای 100 نفر به همون اندازه ضرر. هر کی مختاره خودش تصمیم بگیره برای آینده اش.

----------


## Bamby

> گزینه دو بگم بده؟ (واقعا خوبه آزمونش برنامه و سوالات و استرس و فشار کمتری که رو دوش دانش آموز میذاره و ... کلا آزمون بدی نیست)
> 
> کانون هم آزمون بدی نیست. برای دانش آموزی که بتونه خودش رو برسونه به عمده بودجه هر آزمون و ساعت مطالعه بالایی هم داشته باشه (مثلا کسی که به زور داره روزی 4 ساعت میخونه وتایمش پره بره کانون میخواد به چیه آزمون خودش و برسونه؟) ولی برای دانش آموزی که خودش میدونه نمیتونه برسونه و الان آزمون هم بنویسه جز درجا زدن هیچ نتیجه ای واسش نداره اینکه بگیم ثبت نام کن حالا عیبی هم نداره اگه عقب موندی از بودجه اشکالی نداره 6 تا آزمون ترازت از 5500 بالاتر نرفته و هنوز کلی کم تسلطی از مباحث قبلی داری که نگرانش نباش تو آزمون های بعدی و جامع تر جبران میشه معمولا حرف های دلالان و شومن های ایستاگرامی هست که اسم خودشون رو گذاشتن مشاور تحصیلی و برای راحت کردن خودشون برنامه آزمون رو میندازن رو میز یه جدول خوشگل هم از قبل کشیدن و حالا به اسم برنامه شخصی بودجه آزمون رو خرد میکنن در دو هفته و جدول رو با خودکار های رنگی پر میکنن. کار هم ندارن که طرف میرسه بخونه؟ نمیرسه و داره ماست مال میکنه و با تقلب صورت خودش رو سرخ کرده یا ... اگرم گفت نمیرسم بهش میگن که وظیفه ته برسی و اگه نرسوندی تنبلی و بی خاصیتی و مشکل داری و ... در نهایت اگر میخوای موفق شی وظیفه ته داخل دو هفته کل پیش نیازها رو اوکی کنی از خوابت هم بزن بشین 16 ساعت یه سره بخون تا عین این شاگردم که داره تراز میاره تو هم بری آزمون تراز 7000 بیاری تو چیت کمتر از اونه؟ تمام جوابی که در ازای دریافت 6-7 میلیون پول بی زبون دارن که بهت بدن همین حرفای مسخره ست.
> 
> آزمون مثل شمشیر دو لبه ست هم میتونه فرصتی ایجاد کنه برای رشد بیشتر و هم میتونه تهدیدی باشه برای شروع کردن و اصلا ادامه دادن. ولی چیزی که به وضوح دیدم این بود اکثر بچه های ضعیف با شرکت در آزمون و درجا زدن ناامید شدن و دیگه ادامه ندادن و نابود شد فرصت یک ساله شون این بچه ها دقیق تر که نگاه میکنی دقیقا همون هایی هستن که تحت تاثیر حرف های مشاوران و رتبه های برتر هر سال و وو .. جوگیر شدن فوری رفتن یه آزمون ثبت نام کردن تا شروع کنن مطابق برنامه اش بترکون بخونن ولی نتیجه چی شد؟ طرف به هزار و یک دلیل از برنامه آزمون جا موند، وسط کار تصمیم گرفت دیگه آزمون نره، تحت فشار اطرافیان دیگه همون درس خوندن عادیش رو هم کنار گذاشت. اگه رتبه 1 کانون بوده رتبه 100 هزار کنکور امسال هم کانون میداده، اگه رتبه 1 امسال بدون کانون رتبه 300 کنکور میشد اون رتبه 100 هزار هم ممکن بود بدون آزمون دادن امسال 10 هزار بیاره! آسیبی که این شمشیر داره در صورت استفاده درست نکردن ازش قطعا بیشتر سودی هست که میرسونه. 
> 
> حالا ایشون هم تصمیم با خودشه. با هر روش و برنامه آزمونی که دوست داشت و با وضعیت کلی خودش سازگارتر بود پیش بیاد که ضرر نکنه. من مثل بقیه نمیام بهترین و بدترین کنم نمیام رده بندی کنم آزمون ها و منابع رو . همه این آزمون ها میتونن به درد بخور باشن میتونن برای یک نفر سود داشته باشند و برای 100 نفر به همون اندازه ضرر. هر کی مختاره خودش تصمیم بگیره برای آینده اش.


خب میتونین امتحان کنن که میرسن به آزمون یا نه 
مثلا با ۵ ساعت شروع کنن و تا هفته بعد برسونن به ۶ ساعت ساعت مطالعشونو 
بعد هفته دومو کلا ۶ ساعت بخونن و توی هفته دومی که ساعت مطالعه رسیده به ۶ ساعت یکی از بودجه بندی های کانونو که مباحثش طوری هست که به پیش نیاز ، نیاز نداره انتخاب کنن و سعی کنن توی این یک هفته با ۶ ساعت مطالعه نصف مباحث اون آزمونو بخونن . چون دروس عمومی نیس پس فکر کنم با ۶ ساعت بتونن بخونن یه چیزایی
اگه تونستن برسونن پس مناسبه براشون آزمون 
چون قطعا بعدا سرعت عمل و تمرکز و ساعت مطالعشون میره بالاتر  و اون آزمونای سنگینم میتونن برسونن
و اگرم که نه و نتونستن برنامه رو در اون یک هفته تا حدودی نصف کنن پس مناسب نیست دیگه  
و حتی میتونن ثبت نام نکنن دو سه تا آزمون اولو و تو خونه بزنن و بعد که مطمئن شدن میرسن یا نمی رسن به بودجه بندی آزمونا ،تصمیم بگیرن که ثبت نام کنن یا نه 
این روش خوبه برای پیدا کردن آزمون مناسب ؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> خب میتونین امتحان کنن که میرسن به آزمون یا نه 
> مثلا با ۵ ساعت شروع کنن و تا هفته بعد برسونن به ۶ ساعت ساعت مطالعشونو 
> بعد هفته دومو کلا ۶ ساعت بخونن و توی هفته دومی که ساعت مطالعه رسیده به ۶ ساعت یکی از بودجه بندی های کانونو که مباحثش طوری هست که به پیش نیاز ، نیاز نداره انتخاب کنن و سعی کنن توی این یک هفته با ۶ ساعت مطالعه نصف مباحث اون آزمونو بخونن . چون دروس عمومی نیس پس فکر کنم با ۶ ساعت بتونن بخونن یه چیزایی
> اگه تونستن برسونن پس مناسبه براشون آزمون 
> چون قطعا بعدا سرعت عمل و تمرکز و ساعت مطالعشون میره بالاتر  و اون آزمونای سنگینم میتونن برسونن
> و اگرم که نه و نتونستن برنامه رو در اون یک هفته تا حدودی نصف کنن پس مناسب نیست دیگه  
> و حتی میتونن ثبت نام نکنن دو سه تا آزمون اولو و تو خونه بزنن و بعد که مطمئن شدن میرسن یا نمی رسن به بودجه بندی آزمونا ،تصمیم بگیرن که ثبت نام کنن یا نه 
> این روش خوبه برای پیدا کردن آزمون مناسب ؟


برنامه کانون تقریبا دیگه مشخصه که قراره چیکار کنه و هر کنکوری که بخواد آزمون شرکت کنه میتونه همین الآن برای آزمون اولش یه برنامه دو هفته ای بنویسه و کل بودجه اجباری (کار به برنامه موازی که اختیاریه نداشته باشه) بنویسه، باور کنید نوشتن این برنامه و روی کاغذ آوردن جزئیات همه چی رو مشخص میکنه برای شما و خودتون می فهمید که می تونید از پس بودجه آزمون بر بیاید یا جوگیر شدین و بخاطر حرفای بقیه میخواید آزمون بنویسید.

به نظرم اگر کسی میخواد امتحان کنه همین الآن که داره این متن رو میخونه بیاد یه برنامه دو هفته ای مطابق توضیحاتی که تو این پست گفتم (کلیک کنید) برای آزمون 22 مهر قلم چی از روی برنامه اولیه ای که کانون منتشر کرده بنویسه. بعد که برنامه رو نوشت حالا با توجه به سرعت و توانایی های خودش یه تایمی هم تخمین بزنه برای اجرای روزانه برنامه اش. دیگه وارد مرحله اجرای برنامه که شد خودش میفهمه راهی که اومده به دردش میخوره یا نه. اگر حس کرد میتونه این برنامه رو اجرا کنه بسم الله شروع کنه به اجرا کردن و دو هفته مطابق این برنامه جلو بیاره. من ابدا نگفتم کانون بده یا بودجه اش فلانه. فقط اونی که میگه چون رتبه ها و قبولی ها اکثرشون آزمون x میدادن پس منم باید حتما تو این آزمون شرکت کنم بیاد بشینه یه برنامه دو هفته ای مطابق منابع خودش بنویسه و روی این منابع با توجه به سرعتی که داره ببینه میتونه بدون سمبل کردن و ماست مالی اون 3-4 مرحله رو پیاده کنه یا همش توهم و خوش خیالی الکی بود. این کار به مراتب بهتر اینه که یه نفر مهر و آبان و آذر و ... خودش رو نابود کنه تا ببینه میتونه به بودجه آزمون برسونه یا خیر. همین الآن یه برنامه بچینید و یه دو دو تا 4تایی کنید ببینید روی کاغذ میتونید چیکار کنید برای هر آزمون. 

این مورد هم که گفتید بعدا رشد میده و ... باهاتون موافقم ولی واقعیت اینه که من کنکوری با سطح نه چندان خوب و ضعیف خیلی کم دیدم که از آزمون اول با تراز 4800 شروع کنه و آزمون های بعدی بتونه روی خودش مسلط شه، کم و کیف مطالعه رو افزایش بده و حفظ انگیزه کنه تا به تراز 5500 بعد 6000 بعد 6500 و بالاتر برسه. در واقع از هر 10کنکوری 7-8تاشون نه تنها این ساعت و کیفیت مطالعه رو با دیدن اولین ترازشون افزایش نمیدن بلکه تازه میان آزمون بعد روحیه شون رو میبازن و کمتر هم میخونن اصلا خاصیت دانش آموز ضعیف همینه که روحیه اش رو با دیدن اولین شکست اولین اشتباه اولین نتیجه بد میبازه و کلا ول میکنه! اگر اینطور نبود که ضعیف نبود... مثلا کسی که الآن پایه خوبی نداره یه نگاه به گذشته اش کنید ببینید چقدر تایم هدر داده، چقدر میتونسته بره سمت کار کردن مباحث مهم تر و پیش نیاز های هر درس رو لااقل بخونه و رشد کنه ولی سمتش رفت؟ *چرا دلمون میخاد با اضاف کردن یه آپشن جدید به زندگی خودمون رو گول بزنیم که از این به بعد دیگه پخته تر از قبلم عمل می کنم؟!* واقعا آزمون رو با این دید شرکت می کنید که ببینید بهش میرسید یا خیر؟! میدونید تراز های بالای کانون میان آزمون میدن تا ببینن مباحثی که n ماه قبل مسلط کردن و تو فرجه دو هفته ای آزمون مرورش کردن و ازش کلی آزمون زدن حالا بازم ایرادی باقی داره که بیام رفعش کنم؟! خب همینا تراز 7200 و بالاتر کسب میکنن و همینا میان تبلیغ قلم چی رو میکنن و شما بعد دیدن همینا صف می کشید که قلم چی بنویسد! حواستون هست دارید با خودتون بخاطر حرف بقیه ای که اصلا کلا مسیر متفاوتی نسبت به شما طی کردن چیکار می کنید؟! ((حالا این وسط یک مشاور نادان میاد میگه خب دانش آموز ضعیف حقش بود که نرسوند و نتونست و نخواست و ادامه نداد حق نداره دیگه حرفی بزنه چون خودش ساعت مطالعه پایینی داشت خودش ناامید شد خودش دیگه ادامه نداد وقتی دید برنامه آزمون باهاش سازگار نیست باید تلاش خودش رو بیشتر می کرد! دقیقا مثل شیطان که اول خوب تورو تهییج میکنه برای انجام گناه و وقتی گناهی رو انجام دادی میگه خب خودت نخواستی آدم خوبی باشی به من چه که روحیه ات رو میباختی بعد هر آزمون به من چه که عین اون تراز 7000 قبلا پایه ات رو قوی نبسته بودی!)) بچه های ضعیف با آزمون نوشتن انتظار دارن یه پولی بدن و حالا آزمون و مشاور و پشتیبان و خانواده فشار بیاره که برن سمت کار کردن و قوی شدن ولی کسی نمیاد به اینا بگه که آغاجان آزمون محرک درس خوندن شما نیست، شما آزمون میری تا رفع اشکال کنی یکسری مهارت تازه تر به مهارت های خودت اضاف کنی ببینی کیفیت داره کمیت ات یا خیر، اگر بیای آزمون دادن رو یه محرک برای خودت در نظر بگیری یه بار که به بودجه نرسوندی دیگه بی انگیزه میشی و حالا دائم میخوای از برنامه آزمون جدا بشی یکم که فشار اومد دوباره برمیگردی به تنظیمات کارخانه و میشی همون احمد و زهرا و میثمی که تابستون زور میزد بخونه ولی همون 2 ساعتم نمیخوندااا تبدیل میشی به شروع صفر از بهمن امسالااااا ! آقاجون کانون، گزینه دو، گاج و ... من با هیچ کدوم این آزمونا دشمنی ندارم خیلی هم خوب میدونم همه رو ولی این آزمونا رو یه سری آدم باهوش بوجود آوردن تا اونی که وظیفه خودش میدونه درس خوندن رو و میخواد واقعا درس بخونه و کمیت مطالعاتی بالایی داره از ب بسم الله که شروع کرد به درس خوندن تا اون آخر تحت یه نظم خاصی درس بخونه، دوره کنه، رفع اشکال کنه، اون سیستم کلی ولی برمبنای دانش آموز قوی چیده شده، میخواد دانش آموز قوی و متوسطی که توان بالایی برای مطالعه داره اون درس هایی که خونده رو رفع اشکال کنه و اگر جایی داره اشتباه میره سریع بفهمه و جاده غلط رو تا ته ادامه نده. این آزمون ها هیچ کدوم به درد یکی که تا الآن 2 ساعت هم درس نخونده و فکر میکنه مشکلش آزمون ندادنه نمیخورن و تازه ممکنه به روند عادیش هم ضربه وارد کنه.

راجع به جمله قرمز رنگی که *بولدش* کردم داخل متن یه مورد هم اضاف کنم:
من دانش آموز دیدم که 3 دور کل منابع کمک درسی خودش رو کااااامل عوض کرده بود تا بالاخره شروع کنه به درس خوندن. یعنی برای اینکه انگیزه بگیره و دیگه زور بیاره که شروع کنه بی دلیل منبع عوض می کرد یا یه کتاب جدید میخرید و کلاس اضاف میکرد! آخرشم هیچ وقت هیچ وقت شروع نکرد. چرا؟ چون مشکل اصلی چیز دیگه ای هست که خودتون بهتر میدونید... میخوام اینو بگم: مشکل اصلا آزمون نیست، فلان کتاب و کلاس و منبع نیست. آزمون که یه آپشن خوبه برای کسی که وظیفه خودش میدونه درس خوندن رو کم و کیف مطالعه خوبی داره، کتاب تست سطح بالا هم همینطور، کلاس نکته تست و همایش هم همینطور هیچ کدوم این انتخاب هایی که انقدر تو این انجمن بحث سرش میشه مشکلی نیستن. آزمون یه برنامه مشخص یه مسیر تقریبا غیر قابل بازگشته (نقاط جبرانی داره ولی آیا واقعا شما آدمی هستید که بتونه جبران کنه و مثلا n مبحث نخونده و ماست مال شده رو داخل 3 هفته جمع و جور کنه و خودش رو برسونه؟!) سیستم آزمون نیاز به مطالعه و پیشروی پیوسته شما داره نیاز به کم نیاوردن و تلاش ادامه دار و زیاد داره با 3-4 ساعت وقت آزاد در روز نمیشه درست درمون به بودجه یه آزمون رسید با روزی 40 تا تست زدن نمیشه تراز بالای 6000 کسب کرد همه منطق قلمچی یا گزینه دو یا ... برمبنای اینه که شما یه روبات هستید که سر یه تایم مشخصی درس هارو می بندید حالا این تایم اگر دی بود بیا اضافه تر این مباحث هم بخون! سر و ته این سیستم همینه و هیچ منطق خاصی برای این چیدمان نداره و این سیستم حتی برای اکثر افراد قوی هم برنامه اش کارامد نیست ولی این افراد با هوشمندی خودشون میان از آزمون بعنوان یه آپشن اضافه تر برای رفع اشکال و مرور و یادگرفتن مهارت های بیشتر استفاده می کنن و نتیجه هم میگیرن. دانش آموزی که الآن تراز 7000 کانونه برو ازش بپرس داری دقیقا مطابق بودجه کانون جلو میاری ببین چی بهت جواب میده البته اگه راست گو باشه، قطعا از یه سری درس ها عقب تر و از خیلی درس هام جلوتر از برنامه است ولی اینارو هیشکی توجه نمیکنه و همه میگن بهترین برنامه رو کانون داره بدوید بنویسید، البته چرا یک نفر که خیلی هم معروفه فک کنم رتبه 1 کنکور 98 دقیقا گفته بود که من اصلا کاری به بودجه کانون نداشتم و مطابق برنامه مشاور خودم درس میخوندم و حالا یه آزمونی هم هر جا لازم بود میدادم برای مرور و رفع اشکال بیشتر ولی این حرف ها رو ببری نشون کسی بدی که سرش رو کرده زیر برف قطعا فایده نمیکنه. 
این عکس داره کل آزمون هایی که رتبه 1 کنکور 98 بصورت جدی شرکت کرده رو نشون میده: (یکسری آزمون هم بود که فقط اومده بود داده بود و مثلا دو تا درس کلا جواب داده بود و تراز 5500 کسب کرده بود که اونارو کانون برای اینکه آبروش نره یادمه به محض اینکه رتبه ها اومد از صفحه اش حذف کرد) =

این عکس رو ببر پیش هر مشاور و کنکوری و غیر کنکوری که میگه شرکت منظم در آزمون عامل اصلی موفقیت در کنکوره و اگر آزمون ثبت نام نکنید دیگر بدبخت خواهید شد تا شیاف کنه. نه موفقیت در آزمون ملاک خوبیه برای موفق شدن در کنکور (هزار تا مثال برات میارم طرف با تراز 6500 و حتی بهتر رتبه اش خوب نشده امسال) و نه موفق نشدن یا کنار نیومدن با بودجه آزمون ملاک خوبیه برای اینکه روی یک نفر برچسب تنبل و بی خاصیت و ... بزنیم و محکومش کنیم به پایین آوردن سطح هدفی که برای خودش در نظر گرفته. این آدمای صفر و یکی رو بذارید کنار که برای همه چیز یه حالت خوب (همه) و یه حالت بد (هیچ) در نظر می گیرن حالا سعی میکنن هر طیفی از دانش آموزان رو سوق بدن سمت حالتی که از نظر خودشون ایده آل ترینه و اینطوری یه ملت رو بدبخت میکنن/:

----------


## seyed..yousefi

*کانون برنامه رو از سایتش برداشت
*

----------


## _Dawn_

> *کانون برنامه رو از سایتش برداشت
> *


خوبه فهمیده گندش دراومده

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *کانون برنامه رو از سایتش برداشت
> *


اعتراض بچه ها که بالا گرفت ترسیدن زیست یازدهم هم اعلام کردن اختیاری شده
حالام که برنامه رو میگی برداشتن احتمالا برای اعمال تغییرات و سبک تر کردنش بوده

کانون میدونه رسوندن این بودجه کار هر کسی نیست و با این برنامه کلی از ثبت نامی های هر سالش رو از دست میده (البته غیر از اونایی که سر زیر برف کردن اگر مشاور و رتبه های تک رقمی بگن این مسیر درسته تا تهش رو میرن حتی اگه تهش براشون مرگ باشه) بنابراین دوباره تغییرش میده و نرمال ترش میکنه برنامه رو و در نهایت تمام آپشن های اضافه تری که برای کنکور دی ماه در نظر گرفته اختیاری میشه و عین گزینه دو همون برنامه پارسال رو ملاک کارش میذاره.

----------


## Bamby

> برنامه کانون تقریبا دیگه مشخصه که قراره چیکار کنه و هر کنکوری که بخواد آزمون شرکت کنه میتونه همین الآن برای آزمون اولش یه برنامه دو هفته ای بنویسه و کل بودجه اجباری (کار به برنامه موازی که اختیاریه نداشته باشه) بنویسه، باور کنید نوشتن این برنامه و روی کاغذ آوردن جزئیات همه چی رو مشخص میکنه برای شما و خودتون می فهمید که می تونید از پس بودجه آزمون بر بیاید یا جوگیر شدین و بخاطر حرفای بقیه میخواید آزمون بنویسید.به نظرم اگر کسی میخواد امتحان کنه همین الآن که داره این متن رو میخونه بیاد یه برنامه دو هفته ای مطابق توضیحاتی که تو این پست گفتم (کلیک کنید) برای آزمون 22 مهر قلم چی از روی برنامه اولیه ای که کانون منتشر کرده بنویسه. بعد که برنامه رو نوشت حالا با توجه به سرعت و توانایی های خودش یه تایمی هم تخمین بزنه برای اجرای روزانه برنامه اش. دیگه وارد مرحله اجرای برنامه که شد خودش میفهمه راهی که اومده به دردش میخوره یا نه. اگر حس کرد میتونه این برنامه رو اجرا کنه بسم الله شروع کنه به اجرا کردن و دو هفته مطابق این برنامه جلو بیاره. من ابدا نگفتم کانون بده یا بودجه اش فلانه. فقط اونی که میگه چون رتبه ها و قبولی ها اکثرشون آزمون x میدادن پس منم باید حتما تو این آزمون شرکت کنم بیاد بشینه یه برنامه دو هفته ای مطابق منابع خودش بنویسه و روی این منابع با توجه به سرعتی که داره ببینه میتونه بدون سمبل کردن و ماست مالی اون 3-4 مرحله رو پیاده کنه یا همش توهم و خوش خیالی الکی بود. این کار به مراتب بهتر اینه که یه نفر مهر و آبان و آذر و ... خودش رو نابود کنه تا ببینه میتونه به بودجه آزمون برسونه یا خیر. همین الآن یه برنامه بچینید و یه دو دو تا 4تایی کنید ببینید روی کاغذ میتونید چیکار کنید برای هر آزمون. این مورد هم که گفتید بعدا رشد میده و ... باهاتون موافقم ولی واقعیت اینه که من کنکوری با سطح نه چندان خوب و ضعیف خیلی کم دیدم که از آزمون اول با تراز 4800 شروع کنه و آزمون های بعدی بتونه روی خودش مسلط شه، کم و کیف مطالعه رو افزایش بده و حفظ انگیزه کنه تا به تراز 5500 بعد 6000 بعد 6500 و بالاتر برسه. در واقع از هر 10کنکوری 7-8تاشون نه تنها این ساعت و کیفیت مطالعه رو با دیدن اولین ترازشون افزایش نمیدن بلکه تازه میان آزمون بعد روحیه شون رو میبازن و کمتر هم میخونن اصلا خاصیت دانش آموز ضعیف همینه که روحیه اش رو با دیدن اولین شکست اولین اشتباه اولین نتیجه بد میبازه و کلا ول میکنه! اگر اینطور نبود که ضعیف نبود... مثلا کسی که الآن پایه خوبی نداره یه نگاه به گذشته اش کنید ببینید چقدر تایم هدر داده، چقدر میتونسته بره سمت کار کردن مباحث مهم تر و پیش نیاز های هر درس رو لااقل بخونه و رشد کنه ولی سمتش رفت؟ *چرا دلمون میخاد با اضاف کردن یه آپشن جدید به زندگی خودمون رو گول بزنیم که از این به بعد دیگه پخته تر از قبلم عمل می کنم؟!* واقعا آزمون رو با این دید شرکت می کنید که ببینید بهش میرسید یا خیر؟! میدونید تراز های بالای کانون میان آزمون میدن تا ببینن مباحثی که n ماه قبل مسلط کردن و تو فرجه دو هفته ای آزمون مرورش کردن و ازش کلی آزمون زدن حالا بازم ایرادی باقی داره که بیام رفعش کنم؟! خب همینا تراز 7200 و بالاتر کسب میکنن و همینا میان تبلیغ قلم چی رو میکنن و شما بعد دیدن همینا صف می کشید که قلم چی بنویسد! حواستون هست دارید با خودتون بخاطر حرف بقیه ای که اصلا کلا مسیر متفاوتی نسبت به شما طی کردن چیکار می کنید؟! ((حالا این وسط یک مشاور نادان میاد میگه خب دانش آموز ضعیف حقش بود که نرسوند و نتونست و نخواست و ادامه نداد حق نداره دیگه حرفی بزنه چون خودش ساعت مطالعه پایینی داشت خودش ناامید شد خودش دیگه ادامه نداد وقتی دید برنامه آزمون باهاش سازگار نیست باید تلاش خودش رو بیشتر می کرد! دقیقا مثل شیطان که اول خوب تورو تهییج میکنه برای انجام گناه و وقتی گناهی رو انجام دادی میگه خب خودت نخواستی آدم خوبی باشی به من چه که روحیه ات رو میباختی بعد هر آزمون به من چه که عین اون تراز 7000 قبلا پایه ات رو قوی نبسته بودی!)) بچه های ضعیف با آزمون نوشتن انتظار دارن یه پولی بدن و حالا آزمون و مشاور و پشتیبان و خانواده فشار بیاره که برن سمت کار کردن و قوی شدن ولی کسی نمیاد به اینا بگه که آغاجان آزمون محرک درس خوندن شما نیست، شما آزمون میری تا رفع اشکال کنی یکسری مهارت تازه تر به مهارت های خودت اضاف کنی ببینی کیفیت داره کمیت ات یا خیر، اگر بیای آزمون دادن رو یه محرک برای خودت در نظر بگیری یه بار که به بودجه نرسوندی دیگه بی انگیزه میشی و حالا دائم میخوای از برنامه آزمون جدا بشی یکم که فشار اومد دوباره برمیگردی به تنظیمات کارخانه و میشی همون احمد و زهرا و میثمی که تابستون زور میزد بخونه ولی همون 2 ساعتم نمیخوندااا تبدیل میشی به شروع صفر از بهمن امسالااااا ! آقاجون کانون، گزینه دو، گاج و ... من با هیچ کدوم این آزمونا دشمنی ندارم خیلی هم خوب میدونم همه رو ولی این آزمونا رو یه سری آدم باهوش بوجود آوردن تا اونی که وظیفه خودش میدونه درس خوندن رو و میخواد واقعا درس بخونه و کمیت مطالعاتی بالایی داره از ب بسم الله که شروع کرد به درس خوندن تا اون آخر تحت یه نظم خاصی درس بخونه، دوره کنه، رفع اشکال کنه، اون سیستم کلی ولی برمبنای دانش آموز قوی چیده شده، میخواد دانش آموز قوی و متوسطی که توان بالایی برای مطالعه داره اون درس هایی که خونده رو رفع اشکال کنه و اگر جایی داره اشتباه میره سریع بفهمه و جاده غلط رو تا ته ادامه نده. این آزمون ها هیچ کدوم به درد یکی که تا الآن 2 ساعت هم درس نخونده و فکر میکنه مشکلش آزمون ندادنه نمیخورن و تازه ممکنه به روند عادیش هم ضربه وارد کنه.راجع به جمله قرمز رنگی که *بولدش* کردم داخل متن یه مورد هم اضاف کنم:من دانش آموز دیدم که 3 دور کل منابع کمک درسی خودش رو کااااامل عوض کرده بود تا بالاخره شروع کنه به درس خوندن. یعنی برای اینکه انگیزه بگیره و دیگه زور بیاره که شروع کنه بی دلیل منبع عوض می کرد یا یه کتاب جدید میخرید و کلاس اضاف میکرد! آخرشم هیچ وقت هیچ وقت شروع نکرد. چرا؟ چون مشکل اصلی چیز دیگه ای هست که خودتون بهتر میدونید... میخوام اینو بگم: مشکل اصلا آزمون نیست، فلان کتاب و کلاس و منبع نیست. آزمون که یه آپشن خوبه برای کسی که وظیفه خودش میدونه درس خوندن رو کم و کیف مطالعه خوبی داره، کتاب تست سطح بالا هم همینطور، کلاس نکته تست و همایش هم همینطور هیچ کدوم این انتخاب هایی که انقدر تو این انجمن بحث سرش میشه مشکلی نیستن. آزمون یه برنامه مشخص یه مسیر تقریبا غیر قابل بازگشته (نقاط جبرانی داره ولی آیا واقعا شما آدمی هستید که بتونه جبران کنه و مثلا n مبحث نخونده و ماست مال شده رو داخل 3 هفته جمع و جور کنه و خودش رو برسونه؟!) سیستم آزمون نیاز به مطالعه و پیشروی پیوسته شما داره نیاز به کم نیاوردن و تلاش ادامه دار و زیاد داره با 3-4 ساعت وقت آزاد در روز نمیشه درست درمون به بودجه یه آزمون رسید با روزی 40 تا تست زدن نمیشه تراز بالای 6000 کسب کرد همه منطق قلمچی یا گزینه دو یا ... برمبنای اینه که شما یه روبات هستید که سر یه تایم مشخصی درس هارو می بندید حالا این تایم اگر دی بود بیا اضافه تر این مباحث هم بخون! سر و ته این سیستم همینه و هیچ منطق خاصی برای این چیدمان نداره و این سیستم حتی برای اکثر افراد قوی هم برنامه اش کارامد نیست ولی این افراد با هوشمندی خودشون میان از آزمون بعنوان یه آپشن اضافه تر برای رفع اشکال و مرور و یادگرفتن مهارت های بیشتر استفاده می کنن و نتیجه هم میگیرن. دانش آموزی که الآن تراز 7000 کانونه برو ازش بپرس داری دقیقا مطابق بودجه کانون جلو میاری ببین چی بهت جواب میده البته اگه راست گو باشه، قطعا از یه سری درس ها عقب تر و از خیلی درس هام جلوتر از برنامه است ولی اینارو هیشکی توجه نمیکنه و همه میگن بهترین برنامه رو کانون داره بدوید بنویسید، البته چرا یک نفر که خیلی هم معروفه فک کنم رتبه 1 کنکور 98 دقیقا گفته بود که من اصلا کاری به بودجه کانون نداشتم و مطابق برنامه مشاور خودم درس میخوندم و حالا یه آزمونی هم هر جا لازم بود میدادم برای مرور و رفع اشکال بیشتر ولی این حرف ها رو ببری نشون کسی بدی که سرش رو کرده زیر برف قطعا فایده نمیکنه. این عکس داره کل آزمون هایی که رتبه 1 کنکور 98 بصورت جدی شرکت کرده رو نشون میده: (یکسری آزمون هم بود که فقط اومده بود داده بود و مثلا دو تا درس کلا جواب داده بود و تراز 5500 کسب کرده بود که اونارو کانون برای اینکه آبروش نره یادمه به محض اینکه رتبه ها اومد از صفحه اش حذف کرد) =این عکس رو ببر پیش هر مشاور و کنکوری و غیر کنکوری که میگه شرکت منظم در آزمون عامل اصلی موفقیت در کنکوره و اگر آزمون ثبت نام نکنید دیگر بدبخت خواهید شد تا شیاف کنه. نه موفقیت در آزمون ملاک خوبیه برای موفق شدن در کنکور (هزار تا مثال برات میارم طرف با تراز 6500 و حتی بهتر رتبه اش خوب نشده امسال) و نه موفق نشدن یا کنار نیومدن با بودجه آزمون ملاک خوبیه برای اینکه روی یک نفر برچسب تنبل و بی خاصیت و ... بزنیم و محکومش کنیم به پایین آوردن سطح هدفی که برای خودش در نظر گرفته. این آدمای صفر و یکی رو بذارید کنار که برای همه چیز یه حالت خوب (همه) و یه حالت بد (هیچ) در نظر می گیرن حالا سعی میکنن هر طیفی از دانش آموزان رو سوق بدن سمت حالتی که از نظر خودشون ایده آل ترینه و اینطوری یه ملت رو بدبخت میکنن/:


بله شما مثل همیشه درست میگین و قطعا دانش آموزی که الان نمی خونه و فکر میکنه پیگیری مشاور و فشار آزمون محرک میشه براش از همین الان بدونه که از این خبرا نیست و تنها وقتی شروع خواهد کرد و منظم پیش خواهد رفت که به اون بلوغ فکری لازم برسه و تنها محرکش پختگی ذهن و فکرش باشه نه عوامل خارجیو اما در مورد رتبه یک کنکور 98 نظر من اینه که هر کسی نمی تونه این کارو بکنه خود من به شخصه اگر مشاور کاربلد بالا سرم نباشه من ترجیح میدم با برنامه هر چند داغون یا هر چند خوب آزمونها پیش برم ولی همچین ریسکی نکنم ولی اگر یک مشاور خوب داشته باشم و اعتماد و اطمینان ۱۰۰ درصدی به خودش و مسیری که نشونم میده داشته باشم با کمال میل قبول میکنم که از برنامه کانون یا یه آزمون دیگه جدا بشم و به قول شما آزمونهایی که لازمن رو بدم نه همه آزمونها رو ولی خب کار هر کسی نیست تشخیص بده کجا وصل شه به آزمون و کجا جدا شه من اون اعتمادی که گفتمو به شما دارم و به نظرم کسی هستین که میتونم مسیر کنکورمو کامل به شما بسپارم ولی شما نمی دونم چرا متاسفانه مشاوره خصوصی با کسایی که مشتاقن باهاتون مشاوره داشته باشن رو قبول نمی کنین .

----------


## elhameli

> برنامه کانون تقریبا دیگه مشخصه که قراره چیکار کنه و هر کنکوری که بخواد آزمون شرکت کنه میتونه همین الآن برای آزمون اولش یه برنامه دو هفته ای بنویسه و کل بودجه اجباری (کار به برنامه موازی که اختیاریه نداشته باشه) بنویسه، باور کنید نوشتن این برنامه و روی کاغذ آوردن جزئیات همه چی رو مشخص میکنه برای شما و خودتون می فهمید که می تونید از پس بودجه آزمون بر بیاید یا جوگیر شدین و بخاطر حرفای بقیه میخواید آزمون بنویسید.
> 
> به نظرم اگر کسی میخواد امتحان کنه همین الآن که داره این متن رو میخونه بیاد یه برنامه دو هفته ای مطابق توضیحاتی که تو این پست گفتم (کلیک کنید) برای آزمون 22 مهر قلم چی از روی برنامه اولیه ای که کانون منتشر کرده بنویسه. بعد که برنامه رو نوشت حالا با توجه به سرعت و توانایی های خودش یه تایمی هم تخمین بزنه برای اجرای روزانه برنامه اش. دیگه وارد مرحله اجرای برنامه که شد خودش میفهمه راهی که اومده به دردش میخوره یا نه. اگر حس کرد میتونه این برنامه رو اجرا کنه بسم الله شروع کنه به اجرا کردن و دو هفته مطابق این برنامه جلو بیاره. من ابدا نگفتم کانون بده یا بودجه اش فلانه. فقط اونی که میگه چون رتبه ها و قبولی ها اکثرشون آزمون x میدادن پس منم باید حتما تو این آزمون شرکت کنم بیاد بشینه یه برنامه دو هفته ای مطابق منابع خودش بنویسه و روی این منابع با توجه به سرعتی که داره ببینه میتونه بدون سمبل کردن و ماست مالی اون 3-4 مرحله رو پیاده کنه یا همش توهم و خوش خیالی الکی بود. این کار به مراتب بهتر اینه که یه نفر مهر و آبان و آذر و ... خودش رو نابود کنه تا ببینه میتونه به بودجه آزمون برسونه یا خیر. همین الآن یه برنامه بچینید و یه دو دو تا 4تایی کنید ببینید روی کاغذ میتونید چیکار کنید برای هر آزمون. 
> 
> این مورد هم که گفتید بعدا رشد میده و ... باهاتون موافقم ولی واقعیت اینه که من کنکوری با سطح نه چندان خوب و ضعیف خیلی کم دیدم که از آزمون اول با تراز 4800 شروع کنه و آزمون های بعدی بتونه روی خودش مسلط شه، کم و کیف مطالعه رو افزایش بده و حفظ انگیزه کنه تا به تراز 5500 بعد 6000 بعد 6500 و بالاتر برسه. در واقع از هر 10کنکوری 7-8تاشون نه تنها این ساعت و کیفیت مطالعه رو با دیدن اولین ترازشون افزایش نمیدن بلکه تازه میان آزمون بعد روحیه شون رو میبازن و کمتر هم میخونن اصلا خاصیت دانش آموز ضعیف همینه که روحیه اش رو با دیدن اولین شکست اولین اشتباه اولین نتیجه بد میبازه و کلا ول میکنه! اگر اینطور نبود که ضعیف نبود... مثلا کسی که الآن پایه خوبی نداره یه نگاه به گذشته اش کنید ببینید چقدر تایم هدر داده، چقدر میتونسته بره سمت کار کردن مباحث مهم تر و پیش نیاز های هر درس رو لااقل بخونه و رشد کنه ولی سمتش رفت؟ *چرا دلمون میخاد با اضاف کردن یه آپشن جدید به زندگی خودمون رو گول بزنیم که از این به بعد دیگه پخته تر از قبلم عمل می کنم؟!* واقعا آزمون رو با این دید شرکت می کنید که ببینید بهش میرسید یا خیر؟! میدونید تراز های بالای کانون میان آزمون میدن تا ببینن مباحثی که n ماه قبل مسلط کردن و تو فرجه دو هفته ای آزمون مرورش کردن و ازش کلی آزمون زدن حالا بازم ایرادی باقی داره که بیام رفعش کنم؟! خب همینا تراز 7200 و بالاتر کسب میکنن و همینا میان تبلیغ قلم چی رو میکنن و شما بعد دیدن همینا صف می کشید که قلم چی بنویسد! حواستون هست دارید با خودتون بخاطر حرف بقیه ای که اصلا کلا مسیر متفاوتی نسبت به شما طی کردن چیکار می کنید؟! ((حالا این وسط یک مشاور نادان میاد میگه خب دانش آموز ضعیف حقش بود که نرسوند و نتونست و نخواست و ادامه نداد حق نداره دیگه حرفی بزنه چون خودش ساعت مطالعه پایینی داشت خودش ناامید شد خودش دیگه ادامه نداد وقتی دید برنامه آزمون باهاش سازگار نیست باید تلاش خودش رو بیشتر می کرد! دقیقا مثل شیطان که اول خوب تورو تهییج میکنه برای انجام گناه و وقتی گناهی رو انجام دادی میگه خب خودت نخواستی آدم خوبی باشی به من چه که روحیه ات رو میباختی بعد هر آزمون به من چه که عین اون تراز 7000 قبلا پایه ات رو قوی نبسته بودی!)) بچه های ضعیف با آزمون نوشتن انتظار دارن یه پولی بدن و حالا آزمون و مشاور و پشتیبان و خانواده فشار بیاره که برن سمت کار کردن و قوی شدن ولی کسی نمیاد به اینا بگه که آغاجان آزمون محرک درس خوندن شما نیست، شما آزمون میری تا رفع اشکال کنی یکسری مهارت تازه تر به مهارت های خودت اضاف کنی ببینی کیفیت داره کمیت ات یا خیر، اگر بیای آزمون دادن رو یه محرک برای خودت در نظر بگیری یه بار که به بودجه نرسوندی دیگه بی انگیزه میشی و حالا دائم میخوای از برنامه آزمون جدا بشی یکم که فشار اومد دوباره برمیگردی به تنظیمات کارخانه و میشی همون احمد و زهرا و میثمی که تابستون زور میزد بخونه ولی همون 2 ساعتم نمیخوندااا تبدیل میشی به شروع صفر از بهمن امسالااااا ! آقاجون کانون، گزینه دو، گاج و ... من با هیچ کدوم این آزمونا دشمنی ندارم خیلی هم خوب میدونم همه رو ولی این آزمونا رو یه سری آدم باهوش بوجود آوردن تا اونی که وظیفه خودش میدونه درس خوندن رو و میخواد واقعا درس بخونه و کمیت مطالعاتی بالایی داره از ب بسم الله که شروع کرد به درس خوندن تا اون آخر تحت یه نظم خاصی درس بخونه، دوره کنه، رفع اشکال کنه، اون سیستم کلی ولی برمبنای دانش آموز قوی چیده شده، میخواد دانش آموز قوی و متوسطی که توان بالایی برای مطالعه داره اون درس هایی که خونده رو رفع اشکال کنه و اگر جایی داره اشتباه میره سریع بفهمه و جاده غلط رو تا ته ادامه نده. این آزمون ها هیچ کدوم به درد یکی که تا الآن 2 ساعت هم درس نخونده و فکر میکنه مشکلش آزمون ندادنه نمیخورن و تازه ممکنه به روند عادیش هم ضربه وارد کنه.
> 
> راجع به جمله قرمز رنگی که *بولدش* کردم داخل متن یه مورد هم اضاف کنم:
> من دانش آموز دیدم که 3 دور کل منابع کمک درسی خودش رو کااااامل عوض کرده بود تا بالاخره شروع کنه به درس خوندن. یعنی برای اینکه انگیزه بگیره و دیگه زور بیاره که شروع کنه بی دلیل منبع عوض می کرد یا یه کتاب جدید میخرید و کلاس اضاف میکرد! آخرشم هیچ وقت هیچ وقت شروع نکرد. چرا؟ چون مشکل اصلی چیز دیگه ای هست که خودتون بهتر میدونید... میخوام اینو بگم: مشکل اصلا آزمون نیست، فلان کتاب و کلاس و منبع نیست. آزمون که یه آپشن خوبه برای کسی که وظیفه خودش میدونه درس خوندن رو کم و کیف مطالعه خوبی داره، کتاب تست سطح بالا هم همینطور، کلاس نکته تست و همایش هم همینطور هیچ کدوم این انتخاب هایی که انقدر تو این انجمن بحث سرش میشه مشکلی نیستن. آزمون یه برنامه مشخص یه مسیر تقریبا غیر قابل بازگشته (نقاط جبرانی داره ولی آیا واقعا شما آدمی هستید که بتونه جبران کنه و مثلا n مبحث نخونده و ماست مال شده رو داخل 3 هفته جمع و جور کنه و خودش رو برسونه؟!) سیستم آزمون نیاز به مطالعه و پیشروی پیوسته شما داره نیاز به کم نیاوردن و تلاش ادامه دار و زیاد داره با 3-4 ساعت وقت آزاد در روز نمیشه درست درمون به بودجه یه آزمون رسید با روزی 40 تا تست زدن نمیشه تراز بالای 6000 کسب کرد همه منطق قلمچی یا گزینه دو یا ... برمبنای اینه که شما یه روبات هستید که سر یه تایم مشخصی درس هارو می بندید حالا این تایم اگر دی بود بیا اضافه تر این مباحث هم بخون! سر و ته این سیستم همینه و هیچ منطق خاصی برای این چیدمان نداره و این سیستم حتی برای اکثر افراد قوی هم برنامه اش کارامد نیست ولی این افراد با هوشمندی خودشون میان از آزمون بعنوان یه آپشن اضافه تر برای رفع اشکال و مرور و یادگرفتن مهارت های بیشتر استفاده می کنن و نتیجه هم میگیرن. دانش آموزی که الآن تراز 7000 کانونه برو ازش بپرس داری دقیقا مطابق بودجه کانون جلو میاری ببین چی بهت جواب میده البته اگه راست گو باشه، قطعا از یه سری درس ها عقب تر و از خیلی درس هام جلوتر از برنامه است ولی اینارو هیشکی توجه نمیکنه و همه میگن بهترین برنامه رو کانون داره بدوید بنویسید، البته چرا یک نفر که خیلی هم معروفه فک کنم رتبه 1 کنکور 98 دقیقا گفته بود که من اصلا کاری به بودجه کانون نداشتم و مطابق برنامه مشاور خودم درس میخوندم و حالا یه آزمونی هم هر جا لازم بود میدادم برای مرور و رفع اشکال بیشتر ولی این حرف ها رو ببری نشون کسی بدی که سرش رو کرده زیر برف قطعا فایده نمیکنه. 
> این عکس داره کل آزمون هایی که رتبه 1 کنکور 98 بصورت جدی شرکت کرده رو نشون میده: (یکسری آزمون هم بود که فقط اومده بود داده بود و مثلا دو تا درس کلا جواب داده بود و تراز 5500 کسب کرده بود که اونارو کانون برای اینکه آبروش نره یادمه به محض اینکه رتبه ها اومد از صفحه اش حذف کرد) =
> ...


سلام، به نظرتون بهترین راه حل برای کسی که پایه ضعیفی داره چی هست ؟؟ 
از نظر آزمون و برنامه ریزی برای پیشرفت در طول یک سال!

----------


## mahdi_artur

> خیلی متشکرم بابت توضیحاتتون
> پیش نیاز هارو تقریبا کار کردم فکر میکنم تا اول مهر تموم بشه
> فقط سوالم اینه من که خیلی قوی نیستم توی درس اگه پیش نیاز هارو خونده باشم میتونم خودم رو به ازمون برسونم؟اگه تلاش کنم.
> یا بیشتر نا امید میشم.


دوست عزیز اینکه آزمون شرکت کنید یا نکنید و اینکه میتونید پا به پای آزمون پیش بیاید رو هیچ کس غیر از خودتون نمیتونه پیش بینی بهتری کنه. ولی اگر ذهن تون نسبت به این قضیه شرطی شده و بواسطه جنگ و دعوای درونی دچار پارادوکس های بسیار شدین لطف کنید ادامه حرف های من رو بخونید... 

من وقتی به بچه های ضعیف (و متوسطی که مطمئن هستند با آزمون قرار نیست پیشرفت کنند حالا بواسطه ساعت مطالعه پایین، سطح علمی نچندان خوب در پایه دهم و یازدهم و مشکلات دیگر) توصیه کردم که آزمون نرید مورد هجمه افراد جو زده قرار گرفتم که حالا یا حمله کردند مستقیم به خودم یا با نیش و کنایه سعی کردند از جواب منطقی دادن بهم طفره برند.
بنابراین بعنوان آخرین پستی که راجع به این قضیه آزمون رفتن و نرفتن در این انجمن می نویسم تمام موارد و بهانه هایی که یک ذهن شرطی شده نسبت به آزمون برای عدم ثبت نام در آزمون میاره رو آوردم و یکی یکی جواب دادم:

*1- میگن آزمون محرکی هست برای درس خواندن
*محرک شما برای درس خوندن، برای جا نزدن و ادامه دادن فقط و فقط انگیزه درونی که برای رسیدن به هدف داریدِ. در مسیر سخت و فرسایشی کنکور آزمون با کلیپ های عنگیزشی چه تفاوتی داره؟! همه اینها انگیزه های بیرونی محسوب میشند، من نمیگم انگیزه گرفتن از یک کلیپ سه دقیقه ای بده، ولی سوال من از شما این هست: دوام کدام بیشتره؟ " انگیزه حاصل از مشاهده کلیپ جشن فارغ التحصیلی دانشجویان رشته مورد علاقه تون " حداکثر چند ساعت روی روند درس خوندن شما اثر مثبت گذاشت؟ چه موقع فراموش شد؟ چه فایده کلی برای شما داشت؟ محرک درس خوندن شما اگر بخواد آزمونی مثل کانون، گزینه دو، گاج و ... باشه فقط کافیه یه آزمون نتیجه خراب شه، یا به بودجه نرسونید اون موقع دیگه هیچ محرکی برای ادامه درس خوندن ندارید چون مبنای کار رو از همون آزمون اول گذاشتید روی نتیجه آزمون (نتیجه گرایی بجای مسیر گرایی سمی که محصول فعالیت مشاورنماهایی هست که مبنای کار مشاوره شون رو آزمون های آزمایشی قرار میدن) من از شما این سوال رو دارم: چرا اگر قرار باشه آزمون بعد نتیجه خوبی نگیرید حفظ روحیه کنید و همچنان درس بخونید و تلاش کنید؟ اگر 6 تا آزمون پشت سرهم تراز تون روی 5200 بمونه برای آزمون هفتم چقدر تلاش می کنید تا نجات پیدا کنید؟!
*2-میگن سطح علمی مون رو می تونیم با آزمون بین رقبا بسنجیم
*بله با تقلب هایی که میشه قطعا می تونید سطح علمی خودتون رو بین رقبا بسنجید (کلیک کنید)
*3-میگن آزمون جامعه آماری خوبی داره و میتونیم بین رقبا مقایسه بشیم و رقابت کنیم
*جامعه آماری فاسد به هیچ درد مقایسه نمیخوره. حتی مشاورانی که خیلی روی آزمون دادن تاکید دارند خودشون به بچه های خودشون توصیه می کنند که با " خودتان " رقابت کنید و دست از سر تراز و رتبه و ... بردارید ! ولی همچنان ما عده ای رو می بینیم که از سر چشم و هم‌چشمی کورس تراز و رتبه راه میندازن و فکر می کنند این کار باعث تشویق بیشتر به درس خوندن بچه ها میشه :-)
*4-میگن نقاط ضعف مون رو آشکار میکنه
*اتفاقا این آزمون ها نقاط ضعف شما رو نشون نمیدن بلکه برعکس عمل می کنند! نقاط قوت شما رو پنهان می کنند. در واقع مباحثی که درشون تسلط خوبی دارید رو به صورت ضعف بهتون نشون میدن. حالا چطور؟ بعنوان مثال شما در فرجه دو هفته ای آزمون روند آموزش، تست زنی آموزشی، تثبیتی، سنجشی برای یکی از مباحث فیزیک (مثلا حرکت شناسی) رو از روی منبع درجه 1 و مناسبی که داری طی می کنی و آماده ای که بری سر جلسه و درصد بالایی فیزیک رو جواب بدی. ولی میدونی چی میشه؟ شخصی به اسم برادران یا مهندس x یا دکتر y پیدا میشه که تنها هدفی که از طراحی سوال داره 1- نزدن شما 2-کنجکاو شدن شما که طراح این سوال کیه؟! و نتیجتا 3-برندینگ هست. بنابراین شما داخل مباحث مربوطه که اتفاقا خیلی خوب مطالعه کردی و اگر همین الآن سر جلسه کنکور 3 تست بدن هر 3 تارو جواب میدی، هزاران مشکل و ایراد چرت پیدا می کنی و اینطوری تحریک میشی که بری سمت جمع کردن و خرید منابع تستی سنگین تر، شرکت در کلاس طراح سوال و ... به این صورت روند عادی و اتفاقا درست و اصولی خودت در یادگیری مباحث مختلف فیزیک هم قطع میشه و انقدر درگیر حواشی و تست هایی که شاید اصلا در کنکور مطرح نشند میشی که درصد کنکورت در این درس بشه 20 درصد و تست های روتین و ساده ای که مشابه کنکورهای سال های اخیر و تمرینات کتاب درسی داده شده رو هم نتونی درست حل کنی.
*5-میگن نحوه استفاده از مطالب رو یاد می گیریم
*سوال من از کسی که انتظار داره نحوه استفاده از مطالب رو با دو هفته یک بار شرکت در آزمون غیر استاندارد x یاد بگیره این هست: " یه کنکوری در طول یک سال مطالعه برای کنکور اگر هفته ای 700 تست از منابع مختلف حل کنه میتونه در طول یک سال کمه کم حدود 30-35 هزار تست در قالب های مختلف آموزشی، تسلط، سنجشی، جامع و ... حل کنه، یعنی شما معتقید که این 35 هزار تست برای یادگرفتن نحوه استفاده از مطالب کافی نیست ولی اون 2-3هزار تستی که در طول سال آزمون می دهید کافی و ضروریست؟! :-) "
*6-میگن با آزمون میزان تسلط مون رو می سنجیم
*مورد 4ام توضیح دادم. ضمن اینکه الآن سال 1401 ایم دیگه 20 سال پیش نیست که کتاب های کمک درسی و آزمون محور و آزمون های آنلاین و .... نایاب و کمیاب باشند. الآن خودت میتونی از مباحثی که خوندی آخر هفته ها از خودت آزمون بگیری و میزان تسلط ات رو مشخص کنی و به رفع ضعف ها و نواقص کارت بپردازی. اگر عرضه این کارو نداری چطور انتظار داری بتونی از برنامه سنگین آزمون x در طول دو-سه هفته یکی دو هزار تست حل کنی، شب های قبل ترش آزمون های مشابه پارسالش رو بذاری جلوت و از خودت آزمون بگیری و خلاصه کار هایی که تراز های بالای همون آزمون دارند انجام میدن رو بتونی که در برنامه ات اعمال کنی؟! واقعا فکر می کنی تویی که عرضه حل 20 تا تست سنجشی ته هفته از تابع رو نداری فکر کردی کشش این رو داری که هر هفته بری کانون یا آزمون x با سوالات به مراتب سخت تر و سنگنین تر از منابعی که معمولا دانش آموزان ضعیف و متوسط با اونها استارت می زنند روبرو شی؟ حالا که روبرو شدی و نتیجه هم غالبا خراب شد فکر می کنی تویی که قبل از ثبت نام آزمون خودت حال حوصله 20 تا تست هر جمعه رو نداشتی جا نمیزنی و ادامه میدی؟ خوش خیال کی بودی تو؟! 
*7-میگن شرایط کنکور شبیه سازی میشه واسمون
*شرایط کنکور یه صندلی، یه پاسخنامه با 2 تا دفترچه 1 و 2 که سوالاتش هیچ شباهتی به هیچ آزمون آزمایشی و ... نداره و همه تقریبا جدیده. شمایی که میخوای با شرکت در 4 تا آزمون مرحله ای شرایط کنکور رو شبیه سازی کنی واسه خودت سخت در اشتباهی چون اون رتبه 1 آزمون آزمایشی هم هر سال داره میگه کنکور شرایطش به کلی با این آزمون ها و کتاب ها و منابع فرق داشت. این آزمون ها، منابع چاپی و کلاس و ... همگی روند کلی پیشروی امسال خودشون رو میذارن روی سطح سختی و تیپ سوالات کنکور پارسال (نه امسال) و برای همین کسی که صرفا یه منبع رو اصل کار خودش قرار میده هرسال بیشترین ضرر رو میکنه. هیچ رتبه تک رقمی صرفا با یه آزمون x یا کتاب y نتونسته به درصد بالا برسه همه شون انواع اقسام سوالات رو دیدن و حل کردن اینه که وقتی از منابع شون میپرسی برای هر درس n تا کتاب و کلاس لیست میکنن.
*8-میگن مدیریت زمان رو یاد می گیریم
*مهارت آزمون دادن من از شما می پرسم: به چه درد یه دانش آموزی که هنوز حتی به 20-30 درصد تو هر درس در یک آزمون جامع مشابه کنکور نرسیده میخوره؟ مثلا شمایی که هنوز 4 تا سوال از هر 10 سوال فیزیک کنکور رو هم نمی تونید جواب بدید سرعت تست زنی به چه کارتون میاد؟ ترتیب پاسخگویی چطور؟ و ... پله به پله بایستی جلو بیاید. مراحل مختلفی باید طی بشه تا شما برای تست زمان دار آماده بشید ولی عملکرد اکثر دانش آموزان ناشی از تقلید کورکورانه از رتبه های برتر هر سال هست که از همون مهر ماه یا حتی تابستان تست ها رو زمان دار حل می کنند، بدون اینکه به این نکته توجه کافی داشته باشند که همان رتبه تک رقمی هم از تست آموزشی در هر مبحث کار خودش رو استارت زده و چون زودتر از شما شروع کرده لذا زودتر هم میتونه بره سمت تست زمان دار و سنجشی. مهارت مدیریت زمان اولا برای خیلی از دانش آموزان ضعیف و متوسط الآن نه تنها کاربردی براشون نداره بلکه صرفا باعث میشه وارد جو مریض کی بیشتر تست میزنه؟! کی سریع تر حل میکنه؟ کی روزی 400 تا تست میزنه؟ در نهایت وارد سیکل معیوب کمال گرایی بشند و شکست رو قبل از زور زدن و تلاش کردن از کسی که الآن به سطحی رسیده که تعداد تست زیادی بواسطه زمان دار / پوششی حل کردن میزنه بپذیرند. 
*9-میگن چه توجیهی بر رتبه های برتر (بویژه تک رقمی و دو رقمی) که آزمون دادن و قبول شدن دارید؟
*دوست عزیز به حرف رتبه های برتر کنکور گوش نکن!
اولا تن خیلیاشون خرید فروش میشه در بازار کنکور / ثانیا شرایط اکثر اینها بسیار متفاوت از شما و طیف گسترده ای از دانش آموزانه، هر سال ما چند ده رتبه تک رقمی داریم که کار خاصی انجام دادند استفاده از تجربیات رتبه های تک رقمی مثل اینه که بخوایم برای افزایش کیفیت مدارس، آموزش و پرورش ایران رو با ژاپن مقایسه کنیم یا بخوایم برای بهبود فوتبال کشورمون از متد های فوتبال فرانسه و آلمان و برزیل و ... استفاده کنیم! از طرفی قبلا توضیح دادم شرایط و دیدگاه اون رتبه برتری که میاد کانون شرکت میکنه خیلی با شرایط و روندی که شما میخوای پیاده سازی کنی تا در آزمون موفق بشی فرق داره! کانون هر سال چندین مجرای ورودی داره که هزاران دانش آموز رو وارد سیستم خودش میکنه، اگر از هر 500 دانش آموز یکی شون به رتبه خوبی با کانون برسند شما دقت کافی به این موضوع دارید که 499 نفر دیگه (خیلی بیشتر از آمار قبولیه بفهمید دیگه) بدبخت شدن با همین آزمون؟ متوجه این هستید که همه این افراد سیاهی‌لشکر کنکور نبودند یا حداقل از همون اول سیاهی‌لشکر نبودند؟!
*10-میگن آزمون سوالات کنکور رو پیش بینی می کنه =)))))) سوالات کنکور شباهت زیادی به آزمون آزمایشی داره!
*مهمل بودن مورد دهم رو فقط پشت کنکوری میفهمه که ... (ادامه نمیدم خودتون برید ازشون بپرسید که چقدر سوالات کانون هر سال به کنکور نزدیک هست یا نیست:-))

آیا فکر می کنید تمام این 50 هزار نفری که در کانال های کلید (تقلب) عضون و دارن کلید میزنن (که تعدادشون شاید خیلی بیشتر باشه دقیق مشخص نیست) همشون من جمله افرادی بودند که همون موقع که ددی هزینه n میلیونی آزمون رو پرداخت کرد به فکر درس نخوندن و تقلب در آزمون ها بودند؟ آیا فکر می کنید خانواده های این ها خیلی بیخیال و بی فکرن و اصلا کاری با نتیجه فرزندانشون ندارند؟! فکر می کنید این بچه ها هیچ کدوم هیچ هدفی برای خودشون نداشتند و همگی تنبل و ... بودند؟!

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام، به نظرتون بهترین راه حل برای کسی که پایه ضعیفی داره چی هست ؟؟ 
> از نظر آزمون و برنامه ریزی برای پیشرفت در طول یک سال!


دوست عزیز من این هفته نظرات افراد قدیمی و کهنه کار کنکور ، دوستان و ... رو میخوندم متوجه این شدم که اکثر قریب به اتفاق این مشاوران و صاحب نظران نظرشون در مورد برنامه راهبردی جدید کانون منفی هست و عده ای از با نفوذتر ها حتی به شدت کانون رو تحت فشار قرار داده اند تا برنامه رو اصلاح کنه. سر و ته این برنامه جدید برای دانش آموز ضعیف و حتی متوسط که به اجبار بقیه و به رسم هر سال میره کانون ثبت نام میکنه یک سال تلف شدن زمان و هزینه است و هیچ خیر و صلاحی در این کار نیست که ما بیایم برای هزینه نکردن بیشتر دانش آموزان ضعیف و حتی عادی که بایستی کنکور تیر ماه ملاک کارش باشه رو فدای عده محدودی از فارغ التحصیلان یا دانش آموزان با پایه قوی کنیم. اما یک مشت پست فطرت بی شرف که بویی از انسانیت نبرده اند به محض اومدن برنامه جدید شروع کردند به تعریف و تمجید از برنامه ریزی کانون یک عده بی وجود هم گفتند اشکال ندارد به کل بودجه نرسید همین که بخشی از بودجه رو برسونید کافیه که نه تنها از نظر من بلکه از نظر تمام افرادی که حداقل یک بار کنکور شرکت کرده اند این طرز تفکر اشتباهه که صرفا به بخشی از بودجه برسونید و مثلا نصف بودجه هم باقی بمونه چون اولا باعث بی نظمی و سردرگمی دانش آموز در مطالعه برای آزمون های بعدی میشه ثانیا خصلت شرکت کردن در آزمون که همان سنجش وضعیت فعلی علمی فرد هست رو زیر سوال میبره شما بیا نصف مباحث رو نخوان و آزمون شرکت کن چه فایده داره وقتی کلا 5 تا تست از 10 تست آزمون رو کاور کنی و تازه بیای از همون 5 تست هم 2-3 تارو غلط حل کنی یا نزده بذاری؟ میگن تحلیل آزمون مهم ترین بخش مطالعه برای هر آزمونه خب کسی که حجم عمده مطالب رو نخونده داخل تحلیل دقیقا میخواد چه کوفتی رو تحلیل کنه؟ شما بروید دقیق بررسی کنید ببینید عمده علت اینکه یک عده هر سال از بهمن ماه و اسفند از برنامه آزمون جدا میشن و میخوان از صفر شروع کنند دقیقا چیه؟ علت دقیقا همین از بودجه آزمون جا موندن های متعدد و بی برنامگی دانش آموز برای جبران مباحث نخوانده و کم تسلط هست که از یک جایی به بعد انقدر این مباحث زیاد میشند که دیگه خود دانش آموز هم قبول میکنه که شروع صفری شده. ثالثا مگر شما آزمون نمی دهید تا با بقیه رقابت کنید؟ خب وقتی حجم زیادی از مطالب رو نخوانده اید با کدام تراز میخواید رقابت کنید؟ و اشکالات دیگری که بوجود میاره این کار و از نظر من برای بخش کمی از بودجه هر آزمون این کار درست هست و تازه خیلی زیرکی و هوشیاری میخواد این نحوه مطالعه که دانش آموز دقیقا بداند کجا به بودجه خودش را برساند که این امر امسال شدنی نیست چون حجم تقریبا تمام آزمون ها به نحوی هست که شما اگر عقب موندی دیگ راه برای بازگشت به آزمون هم قفله.

امروز داشتم بودجه گاج رو بررسی می کردم، گاج پخته تر عمل کرده و اومده دو نوع برنامه چیده: یکی برای شرکت کنندگان کنکور دی و دیگری برای کنکور تیری ها. به این صورت که پیش روی آزمون های آمادگی کنکور تیر دقیقا عین پیشروی پارسال هست و پیشروی آزمون آمادگی دی دقیقا مشابه بودجه بندی احتمالی امسال کانون.
بیاید اینم لینکش که خودتون بررسی کنید دقیق ببینید چ کرده:
https://azmoon.gaj.ir//News/Index/3285
اگر به هیچ عنوان نمی تونید آزمون نرید و قلم چی هم کوتاه نیومد و همون بودجه رو خواست تو پاچه تون کنه قطعا آزمون گاج (ویژه آمادگی کنکور تیر) رو شرکت کنید و مطابق بودجه روتین هر سالش که امسال هم برای کنکور تیر همون رو قرار داده برنامه بچینید. گور بابای کانون.

اما اگر نخواستید آزمون بدهید من قبلا (داخل پست های قبل ترم اگر بخونید) دقیق توضیح دادم که چه کاری بهتره، نحوه برنامه سازی به صورت پروژه ای، نحوه مرور مطالب، نمونه برنامه های مختلف، نحوه شروع، مباحث مهم تر و .... تمام این موارد و موارد بی شمار دیگری داخل پست های قبلی و تاپیک هایی که زدم کامل توضیح شده که می توانید به نفع شرایط خودتان شخصی سازی و اجرا کنید.

----------


## Sa.sa

برنامه جدید رو گذاشتند

----------


## PasteLize_Quin

> برنامه جدید رو گذاشتند


هنوز هم نسخه اولیه‌ست ظاهرا

----------


## ha.hg

چرا اینقدر برنامه ازمونا گیج کنندس  :Yahoo (114): 

واسه  هر درس کدوم ازمونا بهتره ؟

----------


## Landling

*توصیه میکنم وویس آقای روزبهانی مسئول درس زیست کانون رو توی کانالشون در توضیح برنامه جدید بشنوید حتما . t.me/zist_roozbahani
میگن اگه اتفاق خاصی نیفته و مثلا تاریخ کنکورا تغییر نکنه برنامه همینه*

----------


## سین.الف

سلام خوبید؟
ببخشید درباره برنامه این آزمون میشه من رو توجیه کنید؟ نمیفهممش؛
اولا تعداد سوال هر درس رو چرا ننوشته؟ من نسخه‌ی اولیه و نسخه‌ی نهایی رو دارم؛ تو هیچکدوم ننوشته از هر درس چند سوال میاد‌. باید مبنا رو بذارم روی ۱۰ تا؟  :Yahoo (35): 
بعد هم اینکه، پشتِ دفترچه‌ی آزمونم، توی قسمت نمودار پیشروی اینا رو نوشته:
نیمسال اول دوازدهم (اجباری)
زوج‌کتاب‌های پایه (اجباری هر دو پایه)  :Yahoo (21): 
الان یعنی هر سه تا پایه رو باید بخونم جواب بدم؟؟
بعد، تو یه قسمت دیگه، بودجه‌ی دهم و یازدهم رو داده و بالاش نوشته (تمرکز بر روی یک پایه، آزمون از هر دو پایه)
حقیقتش من قصد داشتم همراه با دوازدهم، دهم رو ببندم فقط. با این اوصاف به نظر میاد اگه یازدهم جواب ندم ترازم کم بشه  :Yahoo (35): 
یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم؛ چرا بودجه‌ی ریاضی رو انقدر "وحشیانه" نوشتن آخه  :Yahoo (19): ((((( هم ریاضی پایه هم ریاضی دوازدهم خیلی زیاده نمیدونم واقعا  :Yahoo (2):

----------

